# Por qué las mujeres perdieron el juego de las citas.



## Zaylon (25 Feb 2021)

Why women lose the dating game

*RECOMIENDO LEERLO DE ENTERO, RESUME LAS RELACIONES ENTRE LOS HOMBRES Y LAS MUJERES EN ESTE SIGLO*

Naomi estaba sentada en la última fila del Instituto Grattan de Melbourne, a punto de ver a su prometido dar una conferencia. Se le unieron tres mujeres desconocidas, todas atractivas, bien arregladas, de unos 30 años. Por su conversación susurrada, rápidamente se dio cuenta de que no estaban allí para escuchar sobre política y economía, sino para conocer a su hombre elegible. Naomi explica: “Tiene 36 años y definitivamente es alguien que entra en la categoría de macho alfa: excelente trabajo en finanzas, doctorado, altos ingresos, dos metros, dos, deportista y muy guapo. Y es un amor absoluto ''.

Naomi es una atractiva estudiante de doctorado de 28 años. Ha estado en una relación con su prometido durante seis años. Sus nuevos compañeros fueron muy amables y conversaron con ella durante el descanso. Pero entonces su pareja, que había estado socializando en el frente de la sala, hizo contacto visual con Naomi y sonrió.








Las mujeres vieron esto y fue como si la habitación se hubiera congelado de repente. Se hizo el silencio y luego uno de ellos me preguntó si lo conocía. No iba a mentir, así que les dije que era mi socio y cuánto tiempo habíamos estado juntos. Fue asombroso cómo respondieron. Dejaron de sonreírme, se movieron torpemente en sus asientos y me miraron de arriba abajo como si estuvieran tratando de averiguar cómo una chica que todavía usa jeans y zapatillas de ballet podría atrapar a un chico así ''. Las mujeres se fueron antes que su hombre. dio su discurso.
Naomi está atónita por la cantidad de mujeres en sus 30 que se lanzan sobre su pareja: las compañeras que firman correos electrónicos con besos; la periodista que deliberadamente preguntó, después de la entrevista, si estaba casado. Sin embargo, dada la difícil situación de las mujeres de treinta y tantos que buscan pareja, no es de extrañar que su novio esté en la mira.

Escuchamos interminables quejas de mujeres sobre la falta de buenos hombres.
A las mujeres les sorprende que los hombres no parezcan estar cerca cuando deciden que es hora de establecerse. Mujeres diciéndoles a los hombres que "sean hombres" y dejen de rehuir el compromiso.
Pero hay otra conversación en curso, un intercambio fascinante sobre lo que está sucediendo desde el punto de vista masculino. Gran parte de ella prospera en Internet, en la llamada "manosfera". Aquí encontrará hombres alegremente, incluso triunfalmente, blogueando sobre su experiencia. Tienen motivo de celebración, ¿sabe? Han descubierto que se ha producido un cambio profundo en el juego de apareamiento y, para su sorpresa, son los ganadores.
Dalrock (dalrock.wordpress.com) es típico: '' Las veinteañeras solteras de hoy les han dado un ultimátum a los hombres: me casaré cuando esté lista, lo tomas o lo dejas. Este es, por supuesto, su derecho. Pero los ultimátums son algo arriesgado, porque siempre existe la posibilidad de que la otra parte decida dejarlo. En la próxima década seremos testigos del resultado final de este juego de gallinas matrimoniales ''.
El final sobre el que advierte Dalrock ya está en juego para hordas de mujeres profesionales solteras: las bien peinadas abogadas, banqueros y otras historias de éxito. Muchos pensaron que podrían posponer el matrimonio y las familias hasta los 30, después de haber dedicado los 20 a la educación, establecer carreras y jugar en el campo. Pero, ¿fue su década de citas un error estratégico?

Jamie, un abogado de Sydney de 30 años, cree que sí: “Las mujeres trabajan con la impresión de que pueden tenerlo todo. Pueden tener la carrera, este estilo de vida sin preocupaciones y luego, con un chasquido de dedos, porque son tan fabulosos, encontrar un hombre. Pero si esperan hasta los 30, están compitiendo con mujeres que son mucho más jóvenes y de varias maneras más atractivas ''.
La crisis de las mujeres solteras en este grupo de edad que buscan pareja es muy real. Casi una de cada tres mujeres de 30 a 34 años y una cuarta parte de las mujeres de 30 a 30 años no tienen pareja, según las estadísticas del censo de 2006. Y este es un problema creciente. El número de mujeres de 30 años sin pareja casi se ha duplicado desde 1986.
El desafío es mayor para las mujeres de 30 años de alto rendimiento que buscan hombres igualmente exitosos. El análisis de las cifras del censo de 2006 realizado por la socióloga de la Universidad de Monash, Genevieve Heard, revela que casi una de cada cuatro mujeres con estudios universitarios de 30 años se perderá un hombre de edad y logros educativos similares. Solo había 68.000 hombres graduados solteros en sus 30 años para 88,000 mujeres graduadas solteras en el mismo grupo de edad.


Y la brecha en la educación superior sigue aumentando. El año pasado, la proporción de mujeres con estudios universitarios de entre 25 y 34 años aumentó del 37,7% al 40,3%, según la Oficina de Estadísticas, mientras que para los hombres la cifra se mantuvo por debajo del 30%, habiendo aumentado solo un 0,5%. en el año pasado.

Aunque hay un número similar de hombres y mujeres solteros en sus 30 años en general, alrededor de 370,000 de cada uno en Australia, la mitad de estos hombres disponibles solo tenían educación secundaria, el 57 por ciento ganaba $ 42,000 o menos y 95,000 de ellos estaban desempleados.
Las altas expectativas de las mujeres profesionales son una gran parte de la historia. Muchas mujeres de alto rendimiento simplemente no están interesadas en Mr Average, dice Justin Parfitt, propietario de la organización de citas rápidas de más rápido crecimiento en Australia, Fast Impressions. Parfitt agrega: "Se han tragado la línea de L'Oreal:" ¡Porque lo vales! " Hay un verdadero sentido de derecho ''.
Encuentra que muchas de sus miembros femeninas están decididas a conocer solo hombres altos, atractivos, ricos y bien educados. Quieren los machos alfa. "La mayoría de las mujeres profesionales rara vez dan votos a favor de los hombres que no tienen el mismo éxito", informa Parfitt, quien lucha por atraer a suficientes hombres exitosos a sus eventos de citas rápidas. El sesenta por ciento de sus miembros son mujeres. La mayoría tiene más de 30 años.
Durante los 20, las mujeres compiten por los hombres más deseables, los Mr Big. Muchos compartirán fácilmente la cama con los hombres deportivos, atractivos y seguros de sí mismos, mientras que los hombres comunes se lo perderán. Como dice Whiskey en whiskeysplace.wordpress.com: "Joe Average Beta Male es tan deseable para las mujeres como un cuenco frío de avena".
Los datos de las universidades estadounidenses muestran que el 20 por ciento de los hombres, los más atractivos, obtienen el 80 por ciento del sexo, según un análisis de Susan Walsh, una ex consultora de gestión que escribió sobre el tema en su sitio web de citas, hookingupsmart.com.

Eso deja a muchos hombres beta pasando sus 20 años en el frío. Greg, un escritor de Melbourne de 38 años, comenzó su vida adulta tímido y solo. “En mis 20, las mujeres tenían la ventaja total. Podrían hacerte o deshacerte con una sola mirada en un club o bar. Tenían la posibilidad de elegir a los hombres, el sexo estaba disponible y los tipos como yo se fueron a casa solos, con la cara roja, derrotados y avergonzados. Las chicas solo querían ir por los chicos geniales, guapos, personalidades extrovertidas, dinero, tipos deportivos, el tipo de chicos que eran dueños de la habitación, mientras que a los tranquilos nos ignoraban ''.
Apenas tuvo una cita durante gran parte de sus 20 y renunció a las mujeres. Pero luego pasó un tiempo en el extranjero, ganó más confianza, aprendió a vestirse bien y llegó a los 30 años. '' De repente me empezaron a invitar a salir mujeres, de entre 19 y 40 años. Las compuertas se abrieron para mí. De hecho, salí con cinco mujeres a la vez, asombrando a mis compañeras de piso al acostarme con tres o cuatro de mis citas casuales cada semana. Es un gran momento como hombre en sus 30, cuando comienza a recibir más atención femenina y sexo de lo que jamás hubiera soñado en sus 20 ''.
Ahí es cuando algunos hombres comienzan a comportarse muy mal, como muestra claramente la manosfera. Estos sitios de Internet no son para pusilánimes. Las voces suelen ser crudas y misóginas. Pero lo cuentan como lo ven. Está Greenlander, un ingeniero aparentemente exitoso de unos 30 años. En su vida adulta temprana, no pudo "obtener la hora del día de las mujeres". Ahora solo le interesan las mujeres menores de 27 años.
"Las mujeres que conozco en sus primeros 30 años están delirando", dice. “A veces los seduzco y me acuesto con ellos solo porque sé interpretarlos muy bien. Es demasiado fácil. Están cansados del carrusel de pollas y ven a un tipo como yo como la beta perfecta para establecerse antes de que se sequen sus huevos ... cuando me canso de ellos, simplemente borro sus números de mi teléfono celular y dejo de atender sus llamadas ... Realmente no les duele mucho: ¡en este punto están acostumbrados a bombear y descargar! ''
Es fácil descartar tal bilis, pero el análisis de Greenlander se hace eco de muchos solteros australianos, tanto hombres como mujeres.

"Hay idiotas de pared a pared", informa Penny, una abogada de 31 años. Le sorprende lo difícil que es encontrar hombres adecuados que estén dispuestos a comprometerse. "Estoy horrorizada por la cantidad de mujeres hermosas, independientes y exitosas de mi edad que no pueden conocer a un hombre decente".
Penny reconoce que parte del problema son sus propias expectativas: que su generación de mujeres se crió queriendo demasiado. "Nos dijeron que éramos especiales, que podíamos hacer cualquier cosa y el mundo era nuestra ostra". Y habiendo pasado sus 20 años saliendo con machos alfa, esperaba que todavía estuvieran presentes cuando finalmente decidiera ponerse seria.
Pero estos hombres van rápido, muchos pescan fuera de su estanque. Los hombres más atractivos y exitosos pueden elegir entre mujeres de su misma edad o entre las Naomis, las mujeres más jóvenes que están felices de establecerse temprano. Casi uno de cada tres hombres de 35 años con estudios universitarios se casa o vive con mujeres de 30 años o menos, según las encuestas de ingresos, vivienda y matrimonio de la Oficina de Estadísticas.
"No puedo creer cuántos hombres de mi edad solo están interesados en mujeres más jóvenes", se lamenta Gail, una ejecutiva de publicidad de 34 años, mientras describe su primera búsqueda a través de perfiles masculinos en el sitio de citas por Internet RSVP. Se sorprende al descubrir que muchos hombres de treinta y tantos han configurado sus perfiles para rechazar el correo de mujeres de su misma edad.
Hablando con muchas mujeres como ella, es intrigante cuántas miran hacia atrás en relaciones pasadas en las que dejaron escapar a los hombres buenos porque no estaban preparados. La periodista estadounidense Kate Bolick escribió recientemente en _The Atlantic_ sobre la ruptura de su relación de tres años con un hombre al que describió como "inteligente, guapo, leal y amable". Ella reconoció que "no había una buena razón para terminar con las cosas", sin embargo, en ese momento, estaba convencida de que algo faltaba en la relación. Eso fue hace 11 años. Ahora tiene 39 años y enfrenta decisiones sombrías.

"Llegamos a lo alto de la escalera", escribió Bolick, "finalmente listos para comenzar nuestras vidas, sólo para descubrir una habitación cavernosa al final de una fiesta, la mayoría de los hombres ya se habían ido, algunos nunca habían aparecido". arriba, y los que quedan están mirando lascivamente junto a la mesa de quesos, o son, ya sabes, los que no quieres salir con ellos ''.
Entonces, muchas mujeres se están perdiendo el final de su cuento de hadas: su suposición de que cuando sea el momento adecuado, el hombre de los sueños estaría esperando. Los 30 son años preocupantes para las mujeres de alto rendimiento que anhelan el matrimonio y los hijos, por supuesto, no todas lo hacen, mientras enfrentan su ventana reproductiva que se cierra rápidamente rodeadas de hombres que no ven prisa por establecerse.
Y, por supuesto, muchas mujeres eventualmente encuentran pareja, y a menudo terminan con hombres divorciados. Hay complicaciones con ese mercado del segundo matrimonio, en el que los hombres vienen completos con ex esposas e hijos. Eso nunca fue parte del plan.
Muchos realmente luchan con el hecho de que no están en condiciones de ser demasiado exigentes. La autora estadounidense Lori Gottlieb ofrece un relato dolorosamente honesto de ese proceso en su libro _Marry Him: The Case for Settling for Mr Good Enough._
"Quizás debamos superarnos", escribe. La madre soltera de 40 años reclutó a un equipo de asesores que la ayudaron a darse cuenta de que mientras realizaba su larga búsqueda del hombre perfecto, el príncipe azul o nadie, su valor de mercado se había desplomado.

"A nuestra generación de mujeres se le dice constantemente que tenga una alta autoestima, pero parece que las mujeres mismas corren el riesgo de que su ego se salga de la conexión romántica", escribe. Ella reconoce que cometió un error al no buscar un cónyuge en la veintena, cuando era más deseable. Aconseja a las mujeres de treinta y tantos que busquen a Mr. Good Enough antes de tener aún menos opciones. '' Están con un '8' pero quieren un '10'. ¡Pero luego, de repente, tienen 40 años y solo pueden obtener un '5'! ''
Las mujeres que retrasan su búsqueda de una relación seria han creado un mercado de citas y matrimonio muy diferente. Jamie, el abogado de Sydney, tiene muchas opciones para elegir. Como muchos de sus amigos, encuentra mujeres que lo persiguen activamente, que lo invitan a salir, que le preparan comidas elaboradas, que le compran regalos. "Oh, eres un abogado", dicen.
Mientras muchos de sus compañeros están jugando en el campo, determinados a disfrutar de esta atención inesperada, Jamie está listo para establecerse. Es muy cauteloso con _los_ tipos de _Sex and the City_ , mujeres que están convencidas de que son tan especiales, pero confía en que pronto encontrará a alguien con los pies en el suelo.
"Tengo suerte", dice, "de estar en un mercado de compradores".


----------



## Fargo (25 Feb 2021)

Zaylon dijo:


> Ella reconoce que cometió un error al no buscar un cónyuge en la veintena, cuando era más deseable. Aconseja a las mujeres de treinta y tantos que busquen a Mr. Good Enough antes de tener aún menos opciones. '*' Están con un '8' pero quieren un '10'. ¡Pero luego, de repente, tienen 40 años y solo pueden obtener un '5'! ''*


----------



## Zaylon (25 Feb 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 582073



Y eso que el artículo es del 2012, antes de que el feminismo pisara el acelerador que llevamos viendo los últimos 7 años. Así que esa tía estará disfrutando de su vaso de coñac con antidepresivos y 10 gatos.


----------



## Capitán Misterio (25 Feb 2021)

Mujeres descubren el muro... Me nutre


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

Racionalizais demasiado las relaciones, cuanto menos importancia le deis mejor, pues vienen solas. 

A no ser que seáis unos betazos, mgtow, incels y todas esas tonterías anglos.


----------



## Hamazo (25 Feb 2021)

Normal. Es que se viene viendo y cada vez más. El tema del dispare en edad de tíos con mujeres más jóvenes y las de entre 30 a 40 descolocada se ve en muchos sitios. Y el que diga lo contrario miente. Sin ir más lejos 36 tacos, sin ganas de nada serio, si tengo algo con alguna tía porque me atraiga sexualmente máximo 27/28 si no, prefiero paja y a dormir que mañana trabajo.

No son pocas las tías de a fuera que han visto el pescado por estos lares y están atrasando. Tías diez o doce años menos que pillan a un buen tío y pareja al canto. Que hay hijas de puta , pues claro. Pero es que todos estos desvaríos han ido sumando en occidente y en España de una manera que de momento la mayoría de tíos que tiene los 40 se están hinchando si están solteros con tías de a fuera. O desesperadas.

Sinceramente ni idea cómo va a quedar la cosa, pero lo que si tengo claro es que me la suda. La balanza está muy desnivelada en leyes antihombres, y en la ruina que me puedo ver involucrado. Por lo que mi exigencia sube como la espuma al igual que la del resto de tíos.

Edito: también influye en mi caso varias relaciones largas, líos con follamigas, amigas y demás. Depende mucho las vivencias. Pero yo es que he terminado muy saturado en lo personal y actualmente me cuesta muchísimo el querer al menos echarle ganas a formar una pareja.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Feb 2021)

El artículo es interesante y confirma la sabiduría atiquense: tipas que zorrean a sus 20 y quieren casarse con un atractivo millonario a los 30. Tipas empoderadas e hipergámicas que han jodido y empobrecido al hombre como colectivo todo lo posible y ahora quieren a alguien receptivo y rico.

Es como mear en un plato de comida y luego querer comérselo.

Estas tontas cabronas son un peligro porque lo destruyen todo. Después solo queda su amargo llanto victimista. 

Hay que dejarlas solas con su dolor.

Hacedme caso.


----------



## inteño (25 Feb 2021)

_El tema parejil es un juego de las siete y media. Si no te plantas a tiempo, te puedes pasar y perder._

No sé si lo leí aquí o en forocoches, pero qué verdad.


----------



## el mensa (25 Feb 2021)

Vamos a flipar cuando las nacidas entre el 85 y 90 lleguen a los 42 añazos, ya se está viendo lo que pasa con las "punta de lanza" más mayores pero que adoptaron el modus vivendii "empoderado" de exprimir tíos y disfrutar de su soltería a niveles indecentes.


----------



## Trollsauriopermico (25 Feb 2021)

Empoderadas, vuestra derroicion mi nutrición


----------



## Black Jack (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Racionalizais demasiado las relaciones, cuanto menos importancia le deis mejor, pues vienen solas.
> 
> A no ser que seáis unos betazos, mgtow, incels y todas esas tonterías anglos.



Racionalizar una relación, ¡qué tontería! Ni que fueras a perder tu tiempo y tu salud mental por estar con cualquiera, o incluso tu patrimonio y amistades.

De verdad tío, menuda gilipollez has dicho, a la altura de la de imprimir dinero.


----------



## Greco (25 Feb 2021)

Soberbias, vanas y viviendo en el mundo de la fantasía.

Descubriran, ellas y ahora, que son tontas, porque vamos, venía cantado.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> Racionalizar una relación, ¡qué tontería! Ni que fueras a perder tu tiempo y tu salud mental por estar con cualquiera, o incluso tu patrimonio y amistades.
> 
> De verdad tío, menuda gilipollez has dicho, a la altura de la de imprimir dinero.



Bueno, vosotros estáis aquí amargados lamiendoos los cipotes. 

Yo vuestros problemas no los tengo, os lo tomáis muy en serio.


----------



## Visilleras (25 Feb 2021)

No es mi problema


----------



## n_flamel (25 Feb 2021)

Greco dijo:


> Soberbias, vanas y viviendo en el mundo de la fantasía.
> 
> Descubriran, ellas y ahora, que son tontas, porque vamos, venía cantado.



No, las mujeres son como los izquierdistas, han aprendido a externalizar la culpa y la responsabilidad, entre gatos y antidepresivos la culpa siempre será de "otra cosa".


----------



## randomizer (25 Feb 2021)

> Parfitt agrega: "Se han tragado la línea de L'Oreal:" ¡Porque lo vales! " Hay un verdadero sentido de derecho ''.



LOREALISMO PORQUEYOLOVALGUISTA FAIL!!!


----------



## Vorsicht (25 Feb 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> No, las mujeres son como los izquierdistas, han aprendido a externalizar la culpa y la responsabilidad, entre gatos y antidepresivos la culpa siempre será de "otra cosa".



Efectivamente, ellas son ferpectas!!!! Y la última palabra no es un error, la escribo así para representar lo que digo.


----------



## Alcazar (25 Feb 2021)

Lo que está claro es que este sistema demencial que ha arrancado a las mujeres de los hogares y de la maternidad para competir con los hombres de igual a igual en la rat race premia con la extinción a sus alumnas mas aventajadas, porque es cierto que son legión las mujeres exitosas profesionales mas solas que la una y/o con los ovarios caducados.

Las mujeres mas sencillas son las que fundan familias, mientras que las mas ambiciosas y materialistas a criar gatos y a comer antidepresivos como lacasitos.


----------



## sorosgay (25 Feb 2021)

Zaylon dijo:


> Why women lose the dating game
> 
> *RECOMIENDO LEERLO DE ENTERO, RESUME LAS RELACIONES ENTRE LOS HOMBRES Y LAS MUJERES EN ESTE SIGLO*
> 
> ...



AGRADEZCO EL ARTICULO.

Por un tema recurrente que veo en taringa, hay" virgo historias" que serian las de una especie de incel pero que se queja de todo. yo creo si realmente existe es una minoria hiki mori en todo caso. Aclaro algo,veo que los españoles de estupidos nada, por lo que leo se follan a todo ser vivo, los felicito.!!

Cuando uno plantea cosas aca de las feminazis y creo que ustedes mismo tambien , no quiere decir fomentar gente con problemas mentales,solitaria y que quiere ser virgen hasta la muerte, eso si es enfermedad.
La iglesia catolica me chupa la polla,al igual que la psicologia moralista que uno suele ver. honestamente si tengo problemas en conocer mujeres buscare prostitutas mas vientres de alquiler.hare una familia como hacen las lesbianas , los gays o travestis.
y sino me hare gay, esta de moda.

un familiar ha visto, en un lugar de clase media baja , una lesbiana contratar a una gordita prostituta,tipa comun eh!!. no hablamos de millonarios, artistas ,etc.

Mismo lugar que veo africanos(algo reciente en argentina) ,dominicanos, venezolanos, la lista sigue , en un solo dia he visto yo en persona seis tipos de lesbianas salir del closet y andar por la calle como si nada.
en este contexto , si la ultraderecha quiere volver a la normalidad, que me avise el ejercito , me de un arma y me diga cuantos aviones ,tanques tienen.
Pero algo que no pienso hacer es rebuznar en internet años, mientras la vida pasa, los curas violan niños y se asocian con soros,biden, kirchneristas,comunistas, leo messi, etc. iglesia catolica llena de comunistas, te puedo dar direccion exacta CABA ,buenos aires.

hago esta humilde aclaracion, espero sirva a alguno, que uno este en desacuerdo con algo no significa que va a dejar de vivir.
Y si los hombres estan tan ofendidos con el feminazismo, al dia de la fecha no he visto ni un parpadeo siquiera, cuando hagan marchas o revoluciones, me anoto. O que se comuniquen el ejercito argentino y el español, eso si en el primero ahora aceptan travestis.
Ejército argentino deberá cumplir cupo de personal travesti y trans


----------



## Adicto (25 Feb 2021)

Lo que no dice el artículo es que las mujeres ni se van a dar cuenta de esto ni van a cambiar... antes Pablo Iglesias y Monedero se hacen liberales.
Y por cada una de estás mujeres hay un hombre que tampoco ha encontrado pareja, está soltero y amargado porque no es lo suficiente bueno para lo que estas mujeres buscan.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

El ático mal traducido.


----------



## Adicto (25 Feb 2021)

No entiendo nada de lo que dices. Si una tía esta soltera sin desearlo es que algo raro tiene. Tú has conocido a pie de calle a chicas de más de 30 que sean solteras y que no quieran pareja?


----------



## Adicto (25 Feb 2021)

Y muchas llegan a los 40-50 así. Es entonces cuando ya ni siquiera se pueden conformar con tirarse a los guaperas. Ahí viene la depresión.


----------



## Black Jack (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Bueno, vosotros estáis aquí amargados lamiendoos los cipotes.
> 
> Yo vuestros problemas no los tengo, os lo tomáis muy en serio.



¿Ves? Vuelves a decir gilipolleces. Ahora resulta que para decir que algo está mal o que es un problema tienes que haberlo sufrido...

Macho, decir una gilipollez tiene un pase, decir 2 en 2 mensajes marca una tendencia, como digas una tercera vas a confirmar que eres gilipollas.


----------



## nelsoncito (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Bueno, vosotros estáis aquí amargados lamiendoos los cipotes.
> 
> Yo vuestros problemas no los tengo, os lo tomáis muy en serio.



Gilipollas. Si no tienes nada que aportar cierra la bocaza y no estropees más el hilo con tus continuas cretineces.


----------



## Adicto (25 Feb 2021)

Osea que conociste a solteras que no querían compartir su vida con nadie, si acaso gatos... durante ya el resto de su vida por pereza. ¿No ves algo muy raro en ello?


----------



## napp (25 Feb 2021)

> Penny, una abogada de 31 años. Le sorprende lo difícil que es encontrar hombres adecuados que estén dispuestos a comprometerse. "Estoy horrorizada por la cantidad de mujeres hermosas, independientes y exitosas de mi edad que no pueden conocer a un hombre decente"



Madre mía qué monstruos han creado. Están destruyendo nuestra civilización y no van a dejar más que extinción, horror, esclavitud y sometimiento de la raza blanca.

De todas formas el artículo es una basura y una mentira. Las mujeres no han perdido nada. Ganan siempre, en todo. Esas basuras que escriben los que van de digns MGTOW son todo mentiras.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> ¿Ves? Vuelves a decir gilipolleces. Ahora resulta que para decir que algo está mal o que es un problema tienes que haberlo sufrido...
> 
> Macho, decir una gilipollez tiene un pase, decir 2 en 2 mensajes marca una tendencia, como digas una tercera vas a confirmar que eres gilipollas.




Buen razonamiento el tuyo, recurrir a la falta de respeto confirma mis sospechas. 

A tomar por culo, otro al ignore, betazo.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

nelsoncito dijo:


> Gilipollas. Si no tienes nada que aportar cierra la bocaza y no estropees más el hilo con tus continuas cretineces.



Otro betazo llorón lamiendose las heridas, otro perdedor al ignore, así os va.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (25 Feb 2021)

Así es la vida, estamos aquí para aprender, sino pues a la siguiente reencarnación.
Yo desde muy pequeño ya tuve claro qué tipo de mujer y relación quería, y no paré hasta conseguirlas.
Causa y efecto siempre.


----------



## Demi Grante (25 Feb 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 582073




Espectacular pole. Me encanta. Ojalá tuviera en la agenda a todas aquellas "Por que yo lo valgo" que ahora conviven con 8 gatos para linkearles este hilo.


----------



## Demi Grante (25 Feb 2021)

Adicto dijo:


> Lo que no dice el artículo es que las mujeres ni se van a dar cuenta de esto ni van a cambiar... antes Pablo Iglesias y Monedero se hacen liberales.
> Y por cada una de estás mujeres hay un hombre que tampoco ha encontrado pareja, está soltero y amargado porque no es lo suficiente bueno para lo que estas mujeres buscan.



Tú espérate, al tiempo. Habrá un día en el cual sea motivo de alarma nacional el hecho de que las mujeres de 35 que llevan zorreando toda su vida no puedan aspirar a más que un hombre 7/10.
Pero aún así, esas mujeres bajo ningún concepto se conformarán con tío 3/10 (que nunca ha pillado cacho y nunca pillará). Por ellos nadie sentirá lástima. Algo así como cuando esta panda de putas del gobierno se alarmaba de que un *15% *de las personas sin hogar eran *mujeres*.


----------



## alas97 (25 Feb 2021)

*"Busco hombre inteligente que me haga reír"-"Soy especial"-"Porqueyolovalgo"*


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Este tipo de dinámicas sociales siempre hay que valorarlas y situarlas en su contexto mundial .

Los españoles, los occidentales , están ensimismados , desprovistos de cualquier sabiduría a diferencia de los 8 mil millones de habitantes del planeta , simplemente siguen impulsos primarios o imitan comportamientos dirigidos desde los guiones de las series de televisión , realitys programas que parecen inofensivos como first dates o normativas como esto del coronavirus , las mascarillas y los aplausos.

Somos la población más ignorante del planeta y al haber sido abandonados en orfanatos llamados guarderías , ni siquiera han desarrollado los instintos naturales que hacen despiertos y equilibrados a los pobladores de otras partes del mundo .

la fuentes de sabiduría de Schopenhauer son Platón , Spinoza , budismo , Taoismo , Vedanta .

Es muy significativo comprobar que la mayoría de la población española sólo conoce a LA VENENO como personaje histórico sin tener ni idea del origen de nuestras creencias y nuestra forma de pensar . Precisamente la enorme ignorancia de los españoles inducida por políticos criminales , nos ha llevado a este callejón sin salida .


La sabiduría no es ser un buen ingeniero o haber conseguido un bueno puesto en una oposición.
Un experto es alguien que sabe mucho de poco.
La sabiduría es otra cosa : el entendimiento del mundo que nos rodea.









Vedānta - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Baruch Spinoza - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

¿ somos capaces de entender que hay personas que se dedican toda la vida , ya desde niños a estudiar BUDISMO, por ejemplo ?

¿ qué saben ellos que privan a los occidentales ??


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

El ensimismamiento y la soberbia occidental les hace ignorar que somos una ínfima minoría, menos de 1000 millones confrontados con 8 mil millones . en el planeta a punto de ser absorbidos por otras civilizaciones , otras razas , otras formas de vivir la vida . 

Por poner un ejemplo , hay muchas más mujeres con ablación que todas las feministas juntas del planeta . que para nuestra forma de ver la vida es algo cruel y delictivo , como para ellos es el aborto . 

*El feminismo es una secta satánica *puesto que es contraria a los más básicos valores morales y biológicos de la especie humana .

lo interesante es saber por qué se financia y promueve en solo una ínfima parte de la población mundial , en s determinados países como España mientras el resto del planeta las mujeres siguen siendo normales , es decir : madres y esposas ( la hembra de la especie humana )

Estoy convencido que muchos trabajos como cajeras de supermercado y puestos inútiles en la administración pública , se mantienen sólo para evitar que las mujeres formen familias y tenerlas entretenidas. Es decir alguien paga a las empresas para impedir que esas mujeres sean madres .


En España solo cotizan 18 millones de personas , más de 30 millones restantes no hacen nada. Las mujeres primero madres y esposas y luego trabajadoras 


200 millones de mujeres y niñas son víctimas de la mutilación genital femenina | UNICEF


----------



## Javito Putero (25 Feb 2021)

Sacaron Tinder para jodernos. Ahora tenemos que pagar.


----------



## bralmu (25 Feb 2021)

Menos mal, un comentario sensato.
Parece que las mujeres no fuesen personas, con todo el espectro de personalidades y situaciones y objetivos vitales.

Hay de todo, mujeres que quieren el pack ama de casa, hijos y dependencia del marido. Mujeres que se cansaron de tener pareja y son felices. Mujeres que lo ganan bien y tienen marido florero. Es que hay de todo. 

Entiendo la frustración si no eres atractivo y ya no es como antes, que la mujer tenía mucha presión religiosa/social/económica para formar una pareja heterosexual, monógama y de por vida.


----------



## luismarple (25 Feb 2021)

inteño dijo:


> _El tema parejil es un juego de las siete y media. Si no te plantas a tiempo, te puedes pasar y perder._
> 
> No sé si lo leí aquí o en forocoches, pero qué verdad.



Lo dije yo!!! Qué ilu!!!


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (25 Feb 2021)

Yo el problema que le veo a olas mujeres en España es que son muy feas y que las guapas o sexys están pilladas o no me hacen ni puto caso.

Es decir, tías hay a cascoporro, pero no son capaces de provocar a un macho el mínimo esfuerzo, bien por falta de belleza o de inteligencia o virtudes.


----------



## n_flamel (25 Feb 2021)

Las mujeres cuando dicen que "no quieren pareja" lo que quieren decir es que NO QUIEREN QUE TÚ SEAS SU PAREJA. 

Algunos parecéis nuevos.


----------



## spamrakuen (25 Feb 2021)

Ciertamente tanta mujer exitosa para tan poco macho alfa es un problemon.

Una posible solución seria subirle los impuestos a las mujeres con éxito profesional.


----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (25 Feb 2021)

Una traducción mediocre, difícil de leer. Por cierto habla de los fracasos de las mujeres en la treintena buscando cazar hombres graduados, deportistas y alfotas. El planteamiento es un despropósito, como el llorar por no haber ganado el primer premio en un sorteo.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Racionalizais demasiado las relaciones, cuanto menos importancia le deis mejor, pues vienen solas.
> 
> A no ser que seáis unos betazos, mgtow, incels y todas esas tonterías anglos.





Mizraim dijo:


> Otro betazo llorón lamiendose las heridas, otro perdedor al ignore, así os va.



Otro pedazo gilipollas incapaz de abstraerse de su "supuesta" experiencia personal y hacer un análisis de conjunto. Un infraser anulado para vivir en sociedad.

Subnormal, méteme en el ignore, que no quiero volver a leer tus soplapolleces de limitado.
Exacto. La tragedia que describen no tiene nada que ver con la de muchos hombres que no van a pillar cacho en la vida (3, 7... da igual). Sino que ellas son una princesitas y tienen que asumir que con las tetas colganderas ya no tienen opción al macho alfa y que se deberían conformar con un tío que no gana tanto como ellas. Pero no lo van a hacer, han crecido con el mantra de porqueyolovalgo y no sólo hemos tenido que soportar sus desprecios, sino sus lloros, neuras, y psico-explicaciones de mierda de fenómenos de los que han sido protagonistas. Que se jodan.

Hace años hubiera sentido pena por ese perfil de mujer, hoy no puedo menos que descojonarme. Y si hay opción a hacerlo en su mismísima cara, mejor.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Otro pedazo gilipollas incapaz de abstraerse de su "supuesta" experiencia personal y hacer un análisis de conjunto. Un infraser anulado para vivir en sociedad.
> 
> Subnormal, méteme en el ignore, que no quiero volver a leer tus soplapolleces de limitado.
> 
> ...



Tu ''sociedad'' te la puedes meter por el culo si quieres, en este asunto no se puede colectivizar, pues cada hombre y mujer tiene sus experiencias propias.

Sociedad, manda cojones, no sé como podeis creeros estas tonterias de los ''mr big'', los ''mr average'' y las enmuradas, como si no hubiera mujeres de 40 endiosadisimas, no sé de donde salis, os lo juro.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Tu ''sociedad'' te la puedes meter por el culo si quieres, en este asunto no se puede colectivizar, pues cada hombre y mujer tiene sus experiencias propias.
> 
> Sociedad, manda cojones.



Esa sociedad nos la han metido por el culo a todos, aunque algunos nos hemos dado cuenta y otros estáis encantados de conoceros e ir dando lecciones a pesar de lo payasos e ignorantes que sois.

Dices que no se puede colectivizar mientras ninguneas e insultas a quienes no han tenido tus "supuestas" experiencias. Desprecias el análisis de quienes han vivido otras cosas. Y a la persona. Eres tan gilipollas que no eres capaz de ver el conjunto. Y sí, me he hartado a follar intuyendo que algo no terminaba de funcionar; algo que terminé de entender en el ático y con artículos mal traducidos como el del OP. No te voy a desear que algún día lo entiendas, me da que no lo mereces.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Esa sociedad nos la han metido por el culo a todos, aunque algunos nos hemos dado cuenta y otros estáis encantados de conoceros e ir dando lecciones a pesar de lo payasos e ignorantes que sois.
> 
> Dices que no se puede colectivizar mientras ninguneas e insultas a quienes no han tenido tus "supuestas" experiencias. Desprecias el análisis de quienes han vivido otras cosas. Y a la persona. Eres tan gilipollas que no eres capaz de ver el conjunto. Y sí, me he hartado a follar intuyendo que algo no terminaba de funcionar; algo que terminé de entender en el ático y con artículos mal traducidos como el del OP. No te voy a desear que algún día lo entiendas, me da que no lo mereces.



Si tu fuente de información es el atico de este foro me compadezco absolutamente de ti, de verdad, algun dia comprenderas TÚ que las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres no son tan sencillas ni se pueden RACIONALIZAR, gracias a Dios somos seres más complejos que eso.

Si tu lo ves diferente me compadezco, debe de ser una mierda vivir con tanto veneno dentro.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Si tu fuente de información es el atico de este foro me compadezco absolutamente de ti, de verdad, algun dia comprenderas TÚ que las relaciones entre hombres y mujeres no son tan sencillas ni se pueden RACIONALIZAR, gracias a Dios somos seres más complejos que eso.
> 
> Si tu lo ves diferente me compadezco, debe de ser una mierda vivir con tanto veneno dentro.



A diferencia de ti tengo criterio propio. Teniendo en cuenta lo que he vivido, lo que leo y hablo con otras personas, lo que observo, los lloros de alguna de esas princesitas que están bien jodidas y no saben por qué. Y que seas incapaz de identificar y describir tendencias no significa que no existan, significa que eres limitado. Por supuesto, hablo de tendencias, no todo el mundo las sigue. Pero es curioso que se hayan escrito miles de artículos que hablan justamente de lo que explica el OP. Miles o millones de posts en foros. Y que uno cuente con decenas de experiencias personales que lo confirman. No todos seguimos las mismas reglas, pero hay pautas que no se pueden ignorar, que es lo que haces desde tu constreñida experiencia personal (aunque haces algo peor: Despreciar lo que te lleva la contraria).

El veneno no está en mí, está ahí fuera. Simplemente tengo la suficiente sensibilidad y capacidad de análisis como para identificarlo.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> A diferencia de ti tengo criterio propio. Teniendo en cuenta lo que he vivido, lo que leo y hablo con otras personas, lo que observo, los lloros de alguna de esas princesitas que están bien jodidas y no saben por qué. Y que seas incapaz de identificar y describir tendencias no significa que no existan, significa que eres limitado. Por supuesto, hablo de tendencias, no todo el mundo las sigue. Pero es curioso que se hayan escrito miles de artículos que hablan justamente de lo que explica el OP. Miles o millones de posts en foros. Y que uno cuente con decenas de experiencias personales que lo confirman. No todos seguimos las mismas reglas, pero hay pautas que no se pueden ignorar, que es lo que haces desde tu constreñida experiencia personal (aunque haces algo peor: Despreciar lo que te lleva la contraria).
> 
> El veneno no está en mí, está ahí fuera. Simplemente tengo la suficiente sensibilidad y capacidad de análisis como para identificarlo.



A mi nada me lleva la contraria, pues tengo la suficiente consciencia como para saber que no se puede clasificar en pensamiento a TODAS las mujeres ni a TODOS los hombres, ni yo te voy a hacer cambiar de opinion ni tú a mi, pero el comportamiento humano es algo más complejo que eso, fijate que constreñido.


----------



## usuario baneado (25 Feb 2021)

Yo como Mr.Mediocre sigo teniendo un abanico de pretendientas de 19-38


----------



## perrosno (25 Feb 2021)

Fargo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 582073


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> A mi nada me lleva la contraria, pues tengo la suficiente consciencia como para saber que no se puede clasificar en pensamiento a TODAS las mujeres ni a TODOS los hombres, ni yo te voy a hacer cambiar de opinion ni tú a mi, pero el comportamiento humano es algo más complejo que eso, fijate que constreñido.



Si es así, ¿por qué desprecias a quienes tratan de "entender" lo que viven y dónde se meten con otra persona? Si es el caso de una princesita, ná, hay de todo y no hay que darle importancia. Si es un tío, es un betazo, incel o demás insultos. ¿Ves como eres gilipollas? ¿ves como no eres más que un producto de esas tendencias que niegas?



Mizraim dijo:


> Racionalizais demasiado las relaciones, cuanto menos importancia le deis mejor, pues vienen solas.
> 
> A no ser que seáis unos betazos, mgtow, incels y todas esas tonterías anglos.


----------



## Roedr (25 Feb 2021)

spamrakuen dijo:


> Ciertamente tanta mujer exitosa para tan poco macho alfa es un problemon.
> 
> Una posible solución seria subirle los impuestos a las mujeres con éxito profesional.



haha


----------



## Orífero (25 Feb 2021)

No sé en qué países pasará eso que cuenta el artículo. En España no, desde luego. Aquí tenemos a los hombres más jodidamente SUBNORMALES del universo, y una tarada de 65 años puede encontrar a un hombre de 30 en alguna aplicación de mierda de ésas y tirárselo.
Por supuesto, España está acabada, muerta y enterrada. Pero todo ese yolovalguismo de las mujeres está claro que ha sido sabiamente fomentado por el sionismo destructor de civilizaciones. Y se ha demostrado que somos una raza de mierda, porque la inmensa mayoría de los hombres, con su comportamiento, lo ha secundado todo.

A mí ya me la suda todo. No he esperado nunca, ni espero, ni esperaré absolutamente nada bueno de las bigtudas españolas. Que oye, seguro que no soy mejor que ellas y tampoco me merezco nada bueno. Pero a mis años, puedo decir que de los males, sufro el menor. Peor hubiera sido que me hubieran prestado atención. Con lo imbécil que era de joven, alguna me hubiese cazado y ahora estaría durmiendo debajo de un puente, víctima de alguna de esas ratas en el peor de los casos. Y en el mejor, aguantando su presencia desagradable y mórbida todos los días, mientras se preguntase por qué tiene que conformarse conmigo, con la mierda que soy y lo que ella vale, cosa que le generaría un odio hacia mí que podría acabar... Conmigo durmiendo debajo de un puente.


----------



## cebollo (25 Feb 2021)

El artículo podría ser excelente si lo hubieran escrito en 2009. Los mass mierda tardan 10 años en percibir la realidad. Al artículo sólo le falta decir que Etoo es muy rápido.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Si es así, ¿por qué desprecias a quienes tratan de "entender" lo que viven y dónde se meten con otra persona? Si es el caso de una princesita, ná, hay de todo y no hay que darle importancia. Si es un tío, es un betazo, incel o demás insultos. ¿Ves como eres gilipollas? ¿ves como no eres más que un producto de esas tendencias que niegas?




Mhhh no, no lo veo, seguir corrientes, ya sea la de aliado feminista, la de incel o la de mgtwo me parece de borrego y de sectario.

Y lo seguire pensando, ciertamente, pensar lo contrario es de borrego y de autentico gilipollas, cada persona es un puto MUNDO.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Mhhh no, no lo veo, seguir corrientes, ya sea la de aliado feminista, la de incel o la de mgtwo me parece de borrego y de sectario.
> 
> Y lo seguire pensando, ciertamente, pensar lo contrario es de borrego y de autentico gilipollas, cada persona es un puto MUNDO.



Pues estás siguiendo una corriente, la de creer en el libre albedrío -si lo prefieres, y en el caso de las mujeres: Emancipación, empoderamiento- sin tener en cuenta que somos seres sociales. Y que las desmesuradas expectativas de esas mujeres vienen de ahí, de lo que les han inoculado. Por supuesto, no todas, Y, por supuesto, que hablar de incels o betazos en los casos en que no hay más que un análisis racional de la realidad manifiesta que eres igual de sectario. Eso mismo con lo que no te identificas. Qué cosas.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Pues estás siguiendo una corriente, la de creer en el libre albedrío -si lo prefieres, y en el caso de las mujeres: Emancipación, empoderamiento- sin tener en cuenta que somos seres sociales. Y que las desmesuradas expectativas de esas mujeres vienen de ahí, de lo que les han inoculado. Por supuesto, no todas, Y, por supuesto, que hablar de incels o betazos en los casos en que no hay más que un análisis racional de la realidad manifiesta que eres igual de sectario. Eso mismo con lo que no te identificas. Qué cosas.



¿El libre pensamiento y libre albedrio es una corriente sectaria, porque pienso que cada persona es un mundo?

Vale, buenas noches, la conversación no llegará a nada.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> ¿El libre pensamiento y libre albedrio es una corriente sectaria, porque pienso que cada persona es un mundo?
> 
> Vale, buenas noches, la conversación no llegará a nada.



Eso ya lo sabíamos. Por eso te he pedido que me metas en el ignore. Que eres muy cortito.


----------



## Mizraim (25 Feb 2021)

mendeley dijo:


> Eso ya lo sabíamos. Por eso te he pedido que me metas en el ignore. Que eres muy cortito.



No hables asi del maricon de tu padre.


----------



## mendeley (25 Feb 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> No hables asi del maricon de tu padre.



Sabía que ibas a perder los papeles.

Gilipollas. Mantén la calma.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Feb 2021)

cebollo dijo:


> El artículo podría ser excelente si lo hubieran escrito en 2009. Los mass mierda tardan 10 años en percibir la realidad. Al artículo sólo le falta decir que Etoo es muy rápido.



El artículo es del 2012.
Siendo que es un artículo guiri es un pronóstico no muy tempranero pero no está mal.
Peor son los periolistos y hintelectualidá española que aun ni se huelen la ostia de las mujeres y su modo de vida empoderada.


----------



## amcxxl (25 Feb 2021)

Zaylon dijo:


> Why women lose the dating game
> 
> *RECOMIENDO LEERLO DE ENTERO, RESUME LAS RELACIONES ENTRE LOS HOMBRES Y LAS MUJERES EN ESTE SIGLO*
> 
> ...



este articulo solo son quejas de carruselera que se ha estampado contra el muro de la realidad
que se joda


----------



## Black Jack (26 Feb 2021)

Orífero dijo:


> una tarada de 65 años puede encontrar a un hombre de 30 en alguna aplicación de mierda de ésas y tirárselo.



Y ahí está el quid de la cuestión. Estás aplicando lógica masculina al actuar femenino. Los tíos queremos follar, y las mujeres quieren compañía. Realmente no es compañía en sí sino protección, pero la mejor forma de procurarse protección era tener a un hombre junto a ella, por lo que para tener una cosa debía tener la otra, así que el buscar y tener la mejor compañía masculina se les grabó en el ADN, y el no conseguirlo les produce una tremenda infelicidad..

Ahora bien, las tías regalan lo que las hace valiosas, por lo que pierden valor. Y aunque siempre habrá algún rescatasobras, ningún hombre hecho y derecho va a querer algo con una que te has follado la primera noche. Así que sí, follar follan mucho, pero no consiguen lo que realmente quieren, que es enganchar a un hombre aceptable, y eso está ya jodidamente imposible.

No penséis que una mujer que folla mucho con muchos es feliz. Ni por asomo, vaya.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Feb 2021)

El error de esas taradas es creer que a los hombres les interesan las mujeres exitosas, tal como sí sucede a la inversa. Sin embargo, como los hombres son el sexo OPUESTO, no buscan a una mujer exitosa, rica, empoderada y toda esa mierda que las charos creen que le dan valor a su coño, ya muy gastado, por cierto. 

Lo que los hombres buscan en una mujer no es posición económica, grados, estudios, sino belleza, juventud, fertilidad, virginidad (aunque sea difícil encontrarla), cariño, compañía, una madre para sus hijos que cuide de ellos y de su hogar; que reciba al hombre alegremente y lo consienta en casa cuando él regrese de trabajar; que le sirva un plato de comida caliente y que tenga la casa limpia. 

A eso ninguna posición de poder se le compara, por eso las mujeres exitosas no gustan, no atraen, porque no son mujeres completas, no son verdaderas mujeres; están peleadas con su feminidad y con su papel biológico, que es el de tener hijos siendo jóvenes, no posponer la maternidad hasta llegar a una edad en la que ya es difícil embarazarse. Y si tienen un hijo, como son mujeres influyentes con muchos estudios y grandes puestos, no pueden cuidar de él porque su trabajo es más importante, así que dejan a su hijo al cuidado de niñeras o de guarderías.


----------



## Supremacía (26 Feb 2021)

En pocas palabras: el hombre en la caza y la mujer en la casa.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (26 Feb 2021)

Y por el camino se han quedado millones de bebés que no han nacido ni van a nacer......... Los malos han ganado, están cumplendo sus objetivos con un 100% de eficacia.


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (26 Feb 2021)

Profesiones del futuro: recortador de articulos escritos por periodistuchos con ínfulas literarias.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2021)

Greco dijo:


> Soberbias, vanas y viviendo en el mundo de la fantasía.
> 
> Descubriran, ellas y ahora, que son tontas, porque vamos, venía cantado.



Su pecado es tan evidente que tendrán el infierno en la tierra


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Y por el camino se han quedado millones de bebés que no han nacido ni van a nacer......... Los malos han ganado, están cumplendo sus objetivos con un 100% de eficacia.



A eso súmale las vacunas esterilizantes


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (26 Feb 2021)

n_flamel dijo:


> No, las mujeres son como los izquierdistas, han aprendido a externalizar la culpa y la responsabilidad, entre gatos y antidepresivos la culpa siempre será de "otra cosa".



No te olvides de la fibromialgia


----------



## jotace (26 Feb 2021)

En el artículo habla de mujeres exitosas y de nivel cultural alto, pero la realidad ya, ahora , en España es que una cajera, una dependienta, una secretaria, una funcionaria cualquiera YA están en esa dinámica de ¡yo lo valgo! de pensar que la vida siempre le va a ir a mejor y que tiene muchas pollas que cabalgar mucho que disfrutar y muchos machos alfa que catar antes de sentar la cabeza y buscar para comprometerse al macho alfa definitivo.

Todos recordamos a nuestra Maje, que le iba el rollo con mazados en aseos públicos pero "su" ingeniero era una molestia que había que eliminar (con lo fácil que hubiera sido que no se hubiera casado con él y punto).


----------



## Mis Alaska (26 Feb 2021)

No os hagais pajas mentales (de las otras, todas las que querais).

Eso pasa en Australia, dentro de un grupo selecto de hombres y mujeres. No habla de como se emparejan cajeras de supermercado con fontaneros, por porner un ejemplo.

Esto es burbuja, no Australia. La historia de los alfa que se tiran todo lo que quieren y las tias hiperexigentes es una historia de toda la vida. Se ha repetido en el pasado, se repite en el presente y se repetirá en el futuro. A vosotros no os va a pasar nada de eso, sois bastante normalitos.


Y a los 30 años, cualquier persona sigue siendo joven y atractiva. A poco que se cuide uno, no hay mucha diferencia entre una persona de 25 años y una de 30-35 años. No me valen ejemplos de gente que muta de los 20 a los 25 por hincharse a comer sin medida.


----------



## Passenger (26 Feb 2021)

Veamos las matemáticas del asunto: el 70% de las parejas se separa, segunda tasa más alta del mundo después de Corea del Sur, q deben ser unos betazos q no quiero ni imaginar.
De lo q se deduce que, el 70% de los varones españoles va a ser pisoteado por el sistema legal y privado de una parte de sus ingresos en favor de la mujer q escogió como compañera de viaje, ahora vemos que durante un rato, no pa siempre.

A partir de ahí q cada uno saque sus conclusiones. E ya.


----------



## eltonelero (26 Feb 2021)

De todas formas creo que tanto el articulo como las opiniones aqui vertidas no ha analizado el fondo del asunto y es que cuando a la hipergamia femenina le das libertad absoluta todo se desmorona.

Las mujeres se quejan de que no hay hombres porque todas buscan al 2-3% de mejores tios. Además las redes sociales les da la falsa creencia de que pueden optar y elegir entre un buen abanico de ellos.
Encima es una situación que se retroalimenta. Si un 2-3% de tios tienen acceso a todas las mujeres sus ganas de asentarse con una van a tender a 0 salvo cuando ya tengan cierta edad o se encuentren a un unicornio.


----------



## cujo (26 Feb 2021)

de que creeis que estan llenas las manifas del 8-m , de solteras desquiciadas por no poder tener pareja.
Odian al hombre porque es lo que mas desean y no lo pueden tener.
Articulo nutritivo.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (26 Feb 2021)

Zaylon dijo:


> Why women lose the dating game
> 
> *RECOMIENDO LEERLO DE ENTERO, RESUME LAS RELACIONES ENTRE LOS HOMBRES Y LAS MUJERES EN ESTE SIGLO*
> 
> ...



¿No hay como demasiadas letras juntas ahí?


----------



## Adicto (26 Feb 2021)

cujo dijo:


> de que creeis que estan llenas las manifas del 8-m , de solteras desquiciadas por no poder tener pareja.
> Odian al hombre porque es lo que mas desean y no lo pueden tener.
> Articulo nutritivo.



Odian al hombre porque a los que desean tener no les hacen caso y se tienen que conformar con los que no desean.
No es que no haya hombres para todas.


----------



## Mis Alaska (26 Feb 2021)

El artículo en si da un poco de repelús no tanto por la nutrición extrema de los burbus nuncafollistas que proyectan su frustraciones en el articulo y se sienten vengados por la situación de las mujeres del artículo si no más bien por la deriva consumista de las relaciones.

Es un artículo donde hombres y mujeres no buscan una pareja, si no un complemento como pueda ser un bolso o un coche.

Ellas quieren un hombre de unas determinadas características para lucirlo. Es el marco que necesitan para su vida perfecta. Han comprado un modelo de vida y quieren todos los complementos de ese modelo de vida.

Y ellos más de lo mismo, buscan una mujer que esté 'poco usada', 'que no haya pasado por muchas manos'. Es como el que quiere comprarse un coche nuevo porque los de segunda mano tienen taras por culpa del uso que les han dado los dueños anteriores.

Ni los hombres son bolsos ni las mujeres son coches. Lo raro es que la tasa de divorcios sea SOLO del 70%.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No os hagais pajas mentales (de las otras, todas las que querais).
> 
> Eso pasa en Australia, dentro de un grupo selecto de hombres y mujeres. No habla de como se emparejan cajeras de supermercado con fontaneros, por porner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Tienes buena parte de razon.. *en el pasado*.

Yo ya tengo una edad y estoy fuera de este circo, asi que desde la perspectiva lejana he visto como el fontanero medio aseado, al que no hacian ni puto caso ninguna, se casaba con el orco tremebundo porque era la unica que le hacia caso y porque* habia un miedo atroz a quedarse soltero el y soltera ella*. El podia hacer su vida a base de putas cada sabado, bares y amigotes, malamente, pero *se le caia la casa encima, no sabia hacer ni un huevo, antes no habia casapapis, a los 25 como mucho, cada uno tenia su casa, habia que comprar piso, con novia o sin ella. Que para eso se tenia un trabajo, para hacerse hombre. Y un hombre se casa y tiene hijos, aunque sea con un orco.*

Ella, que se sabia mas fea que un calzoncillo antes de lavar, *o a los 25 tenia novio formal o se quedaba solterona para cuidar de los padres, para siempre y ese no era buen plan, era el plan de las perdedoras, de las solteronas que se quedaban para vertir santos.
*
Entonces,* orco conoce a orca *o se los presentan los amigos guapos, *hacian de tripas corazon* y si se ponia, se la chupaba con delirio, porque ganas de hombre no la faltaban,. *Ese fontanero se casaba *pero se seguía yendo de putas y decia que a la mujer solo la follaba a lo normal, porque era la madre de sus hijos y en verdad era porque le daria un asco considerable. Asi he tenido yo amigos del colegio. La vida era asi, alfas con alfas, betas con betas y orcos con orcos. No habia solteras de buen ver con 35 porque ya no eran solteras, eran solteronas. 

La moral de la epoca obligaba al emparejamiento.

Llego el "progreso". Las guapas follan con los alfas, las feas follan con los alfas, los orcos quieren follar con los alfas. El fontanero no folla mas que con putas, peeeeero no tiene prisa por casarse porque la mentalidad ha cambiado no solo para ellas, tambien para el. 
*El fontanero hoy no necesita casarse para ser comúnmente aceptado, su vida esta llena de amigos divorciados, que le cuentan el infierno de su vida* despues de que su santa se follase al guapito de aerobic, es mas, ese fontanero orco parece el mas listo de su clase y se lo dicen. 

Hoy ese fontanero orco pasa de la mujer orco porque tiene porno free, putas accesibles, sabe hacer de todo, lava, cose, cocina, mejor que las tias de su edad, o bien es un casapapi que lo tiene asumido. 

*No hay obligacion ni miedo de quedarse soltero.* La moral de la epoca empuja a la solteria. Para la diversion esta el mundo online y ni siquiera hay que arreglarse o afeitarse, en pijama todo el fin de semana y tan feliz. Y del Alfa ni hablamos, ese esta con adolescentes o jovencitas de 25. 

Quien quiere al orco ? nadie. Para follar, en tinder y un rato,. Luego ni en sueños van a tener una segunda cita.

Quien quiere a la de 35 de buen ver? El tio orco. Para follar, en tinder y un rato,. O los separados. Para follar, en tinder y un rato. Y nada mas porque estan pelados como ratas. Luego ni en sueños van a tener una segunda cita. ¿para que? Es cierto que estan bien conservadas, pero los Alfas ni las miran y los betas ya no las necesitan. 

A veces, algunos orcos se emparejan, por probar,. pero un ratito, Luego a casa. Y al tinder. A veces tias de 35 y fontanero se emparejan, pero no se aguantan ni un año. Despues de ser la reina de la fiesta, no les gusta hace de cenicienta con el orco, que ademas ya va para viejo,. Y el tampoco la necesita, era feliz solo o con sus padres.

Si casarse no es atractivo, muy atractiva tiene que ser la mujer y muy joven el hombre.


----------



## Mis Alaska (26 Feb 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Tienes buena parte de razon.. *en el pasado*.
> 
> Yo ya tengo una edad y estoy fuera de este circo, asi que desde la perspectiva lejana he visto como el fontanero medio aseado, al que no hacian ni puto caso ninguna, se casaba con el orco tremebundo porque era la unica que le hacia caso y porque* habia un miedo atroz a quedarse soltero el y soltera ella*. El podia hacer su vida a base de putas cada sabado, bares y amigotes, malamente, pero *se le caia la casa encima, no sabia hacer ni un huevo, antes no habia casapapis, a los 25 como mucho, cada uno tenia su casa, habia que comprar piso, con novia o sin ella. Que para eso se tenia un trabajo, para hacerse hombre. Y un hombre se casa y tiene hijos, aunque sea con un orco.*
> 
> ...



Menudo panorama. Prefiero gato. 

Por cierto, aquí también teneis un sesgo del copón. No solo los alfas reciben el 80% de atención, también las mujeres atractivas. Digamos que hay un 80% de población, que no recibe atención porque se la lleva el 20% restante y esto funciona tanto para hombre como para mujeres. Y muchos diréis 'pero si nosotros no rechazamos a ninguna', exacto, no rechazais a ninguna en la que hayais puesto vuestra atención, pero no soleis prestar atención a las menos atractivas, es como si no existiesen. No puedes rechazar algo que ni siquiera sabes que existe. 

Así que creo que el problema es general. Todo el mundo quiere a alguien atractivo y joven en su vida, y no está muy por la labor de dar una oportunidad a la gente no atractiva.


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (26 Feb 2021)

Las empoderadas americanas de 30 y pico 40 son lo más patético que existe jaja, madre mía, lo más triste es que muchas de verdad habrían querido tener hijos. Pero las mujeres jóvenes de ahora, solo quieren placeres inmediatos, van a estar encantadas con los gatos, las novias lesbianas, trans-especies y lo que sea, el concepto de familia y pareja se va a diluir por completo. Lo jodido es para estas petardas que se han quedado fuera creyéndose el slogan de mierda de Loreal.


----------



## Patito Feo (26 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo panorama. Prefiero gato.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí también teneis un sesgo del copón. No solo los alfas reciben el 80% de atención, también las mujeres atractivas. Digamos que hay un 80% de población, que no recibe atención porque se la lleva el 20% restante y esto funciona tanto para hombre como para mujeres. Y muchos diréis 'pero si nosotros no rechazamos a ninguna', exacto, *no rechazais a ninguna en la que hayais puesto vuestra atención, pero no soleis prestar atención a las menos atractivas, es como si no existiesen. No puedes rechazar algo que ni siquiera sabes que existe*.
> 
> Así que creo que el problema es general. Todo el mundo quiere a alguien atractivo y joven en su vida, y no está muy por la labor de dar una oportunidad a la gente no atractiva.



*Con 25 y siendo un beta, cualquier tia* que les preste una sonrisa, o solo les mire, o directamente, no les escupa a la cara, *merece su atención*. Si es un beta, ni con 20 ni con 25 rechaza a ninguna, simplemente porque no puede dejar pasar ninguna oportunidad, *es algo tan extraordinario que se corre en los pantalones.* A esa edad, lo que sea. Lo que ocurre es que no le das importancia a la edad y la tiene y mucho. He visto cardos belloteros que con 17 tenian su puntito morboso, a los 20 estaban bien, a los 25 eran "casaderas" y ahora estan infumables. Tuvieron una ventana de oportunidad. Punto.


----------



## warmenoblivion (26 Feb 2021)

Tranquilas,hay gatos para todas.


----------



## nelsoncito (26 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo panorama. Prefiero gato.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí también teneis un sesgo del copón. No solo los alfas reciben el 80% de atención, también las mujeres atractivas. Digamos que hay un 80% de población, que no recibe atención porque se la lleva el 20% restante y esto funciona tanto para hombre como para mujeres. Y muchos diréis 'pero si nosotros no rechazamos a ninguna', exacto, no rechazais a ninguna en la que hayais puesto vuestra atención, pero no soleis prestar atención a las menos atractivas, es como si no existiesen. No puedes rechazar algo que ni siquiera sabes que existe.
> 
> Así que creo que el problema es general. Todo el mundo quiere a alguien atractivo y joven en su vida, y no está muy por la labor de dar una oportunidad a la gente no atractiva.



No tienes NPI.


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Feb 2021)

Es difícil pillar la imagen del conjunto, porque hay mucha propaganda, y muchas peculiaridades personales y diversidad.
Pero por quedarse con los hechos relevantes, la mujer se ha equiparado al varón y asimilado sus valores, y los que daban lugar a la formación de familias y criar hijos han perdido terreno.
Y los emparejamientos se producen en ese campo, ya no hay equilibrio entre contrarios sino competición entre iguales.
Ya no es femenino buscando a masculino y viceversa, sino estatus personal, características, buscando estatus y características, ya sea para fidelizar o para entretenerse.


----------



## sorosgay (26 Feb 2021)

Tio_Serio dijo:


> Es difícil pillar la imagen del conjunto, porque hay mucha propaganda, y muchas peculiaridades personales y diversidad.
> Pero por quedarse con los hechos relevantes, la mujer se ha equiparado al varón y asimilado sus valores, y los que daban lugar a la formación de familias y criar hijos han perdido terreno.
> Y los emparejamientos se producen en ese campo, ya no hay equilibrio entre contrarios sino competición entre iguales.
> Ya no es femenino buscando a masculino y viceversa, sino estatus personal, características, buscando estatus y características, ya sea para fidelizar o para entretenerse.



si estan novedosa la situacion que viene pasando hace 30 años ...... me cago en la novedad, me cago en la puta noveda.
entonces por que carajo me piden pension, casa , comida,alimentos, cupo femenino ??oigan estan en los 90 todavia?
por favor chicos seamos serios.....es capitalismo o comunismo? es A o B? punto.
¿las scum españa no son marxistas ?de que demonios hablamos aca? 
mira este:



bralmu dijo:


> Menos mal, un comentario sensato.
> Parece que las mujeres no fuesen personas, con todo el espectro de personalidades y situaciones y objetivos vitales.
> 
> Hay de todo, mujeres que quieren el pack ama de casa, hijos y dependencia del marido. Mujeres que se cansaron de tener pareja y son felices. Mujeres que lo ganan bien y tienen marido florero. Es que hay de todo.
> ...



DE QUE CARAJO HABLA ESTE TIPO?
ESTIMADO, SI ESTAN HABLANDO ESTOS TEMAS ESTUPIDOS TEMAS QUE ANTES OCUPABAN LAS REVISTAS DE MUJERES Y DEL CORAZON ES PORQUE UN GRUPO DE ANORMALES A TOMADO PUESTOS POLITICOS Y LEYES ABSURDAS CON OBJETIVOS GEOPOLITICOS,LOS MEDIOS INSISTEN DIA Y NOCHE.
si creeme que nos va tan mal con las mujeres que necesitamos un cura que nos case.
ademas sos tan triunfador que ingresas a un foro de derecha, que al menos intenta un comienzo de cambio de la idiotez, disfruta la vida hasta que te toque el desempleo, la inseguridad o el divorcio.
¿tienes casa auto dinero en el banco o solo alardeas en internet?¿te las ganaste o la heredas?¿has perdido pisos ,casas ? yo he perdido eh...

la realidad es que estos articulos ni siquiera interesan a nadie ,salvo mujeres y homosexuales de television, tenemos planteos mas serios que una solterona disconforme con la vida.
y si ves el articulo habla de un "macho alfa"que estupidez,el propio feminismo odia eso, que idiotas, en interneto solo hablan de machos alfa ,beta que nivel de mediocridad .
no hay macho alfa , hay pagafantas que creen tener muchas oportunidades, los he visto caer uno tras otro, cuando no se hacen gays si ya no lo son,todos los mujeriegos que conoci eran homosexuales a la larga.
CONTE LA ANECDOTA DE FACULTAD CON MUJERES QUEJANDOSE DE HABIA HOMBRES EN 1996 HOY LAS MISMAS SE PRACTICAN LAS TIJERETAS Y USAN PAÑUELOS VERDES y todavia se quejan de que no hay hombres.
ESTO ES IDIOCRACIA, QUIEREN UN MATRIARCADO Y QUIEREN UN GANADOR CAPITALISTA DESDE EL MARXISMO FEMINISTA,ESTAMOS EN OCASO DE LA INTELIGENCIA HUMANA TOTAL?
me importa tres carajos, que una mongui se acueste con medio mundo y siga soltera, no es mi problema es sin dudas el suyo. si me importa si ponen leyes con miradas lascivas como delito............que se aplican perfectamente a las miradas que tienen las mujeres

El feminismo como secta sigue juntando adeptos por idiotas que piensan como vos.,y la verdad cansan pretenden que alguien le ponga los testiculos a esta mafia mientras siguen sentados en un sillon. son incapacez de plantear un solo cambio social,cientifico,etc.

los mismos giliopollas que hasta hace un años o dos se jactaban de la robotica,,,,,,,,,,,hasta que vieron que los cambios de la agenda 2030 , el feminazismo con pseudociencias sociales ala cabeza logro mas poder politico que todos los nerd juntos y se los follo de parados. anda a google a trabajar y despues llora como el maricotas que hablo mal de la desigualdad salaria y lo despidieron al minuto,ahora vender salchichas en un puesto callejero.


----------



## Tio_Serio (26 Feb 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> si estan novedosa la situacion que viene pasando hace 30 años ...... me cago en la novedad, me cago en la puta noveda.
> entonces por que carajo me piden pension, casa , comida,alimentos, cupo femenino ??oigan estan en los 90 todavia?
> por favor chicos seamos serios.....es capitalismo o comunismo? es A o B? punto.
> ¿las scum españa no son marxistas ?de que demonios hablamos aca?
> ...



Llevas razón, esto no es de un día para otro sino que lleva treinta años o más alimentándose.

Que las mujeres hayan abandonado el hogar y equiparado su actitud en algunos aspectos a la del hombre, no es óbice para que sean un frente abierto para la sociedad, en el sentido del divide y vencerás que la clase dirigente quiere para el mundo.
Por eso siguen exigiendo el trato a favor en esos aspectos que citas, a la vez que supuestamente exigen ser tratadas de igual a igual.

Y no veo que esto cambie el sentido de mi mensaje, que trataba de entender las dinámicas a la hora de emparejarse que tenemos, y que creo se entienden mejor mirando cómo es la actitud que se propugna para las damas, esto de soy libre tengo trabajo y puedo elegir con quién me acuesto, que hace que ellas también vean el sexo como una actividad de ocio y consumo más, y que sirve para demostrar status o aparentarlo.


----------



## Orífero (26 Feb 2021)

Black Jack dijo:


> Y ahí está el quid de la cuestión. Estás aplicando lógica masculina al actuar femenino. Los tíos queremos follar, y las mujeres quieren compañía. Realmente no es compañía en sí sino protección, pero la mejor forma de procurarse protección era tener a un hombre junto a ella, por lo que para tener una cosa debía tener la otra, así que el buscar y tener la mejor compañía masculina se les grabó en el ADN, y el no conseguirlo les produce una tremenda infelicidad..
> 
> Ahora bien, las tías regalan lo que las hace valiosas, por lo que pierden valor. Y aunque siempre habrá algún rescatasobras, ningún hombre hecho y derecho va a querer algo con una que te has follado la primera noche. Así que sí, follar follan mucho, pero no consiguen lo que realmente quieren, que es enganchar a un hombre aceptable, y eso está ya jodidamente imposible.
> 
> No penséis que una mujer que folla mucho con muchos es feliz. Ni por asomo, vaya.




Pero para qué iba a querer retener esa tarada de 65 a un hombre de 30. Si la semana que viene se va a tirar a otro de 28. Y no los retiene porque no quiera. Porque la siguiente semana se va a tirar a uno de 25. Y le pagarán las Fantas, pensarán truquitos para complacerla y le harán mimitos porque son hombres de nueva masculinidad. Y después de tirarse a los que le parezca, cuando busque lo que dices, ya a los 75, que a los 65 está todavía en su mejor momento, que se lo ha dicho la tele, y se lo corroboran los gilipollas con autoestima cero que se ha tirado, entonces tranquilo, que encontrará un recogesobras de 45 que la tenga como una reina.
Es la realidad.
En Gañanistán, claro. A lo mejor en el país del articulista sí pasa eso que dice.


----------



## sorosgay (26 Feb 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> si estan novedosa la situacion que viene pasando hace 30 años ...... me cago en la novedad, me cago en la puta noveda.
> entonces por que carajo me piden pension, casa , comida,alimentos, cupo femenino ??oigan estan en los 90 todavia?
> por favor chicos seamos serios.....es capitalismo o comunismo? es A o B? punto.
> ¿las scum españa no son marxistas ?de que demonios hablamos aca?
> ...





Tio_Serio dijo:


> Llevas razón, esto no es de un día para otro sino que lleva treinta años o más alimentándose.
> 
> Que las mujeres hayan abandonado el hogar y equiparado su actitud en algunos aspectos a la del hombre, no es óbice para que sean un frente abierto para la sociedad, en el sentido del divide y vencerás que la clase dirigente quiere para el mundo.
> Por eso siguen exigiendo el trato a favor en esos aspectos que citas, a la vez que supuestamente exigen ser tratadas de igual a igual.
> ...



hay tantos matrimonios como personas, si 
pero que no se quejen ,no te quejes de la vida, ya dije la anecdota voy a una universidad a estudiar no a escuchar dramas de mujeres disconformes, no es mi problema , no es mi problema el genero mi obligan a escuchar sandeces, yo no soy el que se queja ,no hago marchas del pene y golpeo mujeres al grito la putifa torta que se busque un trabajo honesto mi sueldo mi decision, mi paternidad mi custodia de mis hijos, aborto masculino ya, acoso femenino es cadena perpetua, legitima defensa si te atreves a seducirme yo mando en mi espacio vital..,mi domicilio mi decision nada de bienes compartidos, si queres mi compania no busques mi psicologia no soy tu psicologo, no me agredas no soy tu papa, no busques mi discucion ...tu violencia psicologica es igual a legitima defensa de mi parte ..vamos cuantas cosas podriamos plantear en la misma medida que estas zanganas,incluso con sus mismas reglas. LES ESTOY PASANDO LOS SLOGAN DE LA MARCHAS.

es que no pueden ser un partido politico, se viene hablando desde los 90, se podrian hacer recoplilatorios de diarios de lo buena que era la globalizacion de lo bueno que es que haya esclavos chinos no pretencioso y de bajos sueldos.......ya sabemos la historia, ya sabemos que las mediaticas se rascaron la concha desde siempre , amen de follarse chongos preguntale al conductor baby etchecopar si miento , te busco el video otro dia sino mira su canal en youtube no es youtuber es una figura aca.
los medios son pulpitos que encima cambian de bando,increible lo bueno que era el neoliberalismo y lo bueno que es ahora el femimarxismo. 
ya se hablaba de la destruccin del estado nacion y de que la gente se une a cosas mas propias que una nacion ej: estado islamico vs estados tradicionales,cuantas se unian a el desde inglaterra?
termino el tema, pero no vengan con que las pobres idiotas que mencionan en estas notas son exitosas ,por favor ni saben lo que el dinero ,tienen un sueldito un auto y gracias la mayoria, si son doctoradas viven del estado si no existen empresas que la financien, las hechan y ponen una verduleria, son empleadas publicas eternas becarias,eso tienen unos humos que ni cuento,
veronica ojeda ,la que escracho a maradona ligo 20 millones de dolares , he ahi una exitosas, susana jimenez es exitosa y huberto robiralta le saco despues del divorcio millones de dolares,sabes como chilloo hasta le tiro un cenisero.
isabel pantoja es exitosa,aunque no se dicen cosas muy buenas de ellas ni de sus finanzas, etc etc etc.
sex and city es muy lindo, pero las actrices son judias , millonarias, no trabaran en su vida. las mujeres son masa amorfa que siguen el idolo de turno, quieren ser lo que nunca seran y despues piden pension, piden casa, maridos que las mantengan, las lleven en auto,proveedores,etc.


----------



## PATITOXXL (26 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo panorama. *Prefiero gato*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...




Concedido...


----------



## La tulipe noire (26 Feb 2021)

cujo dijo:


> de que creeis que estan llenas las manifas del 8-m , de solteras desquiciadas por no poder tener pareja.
> Odian al hombre porque es lo que mas desean y no lo pueden tener.
> Articulo nutritivo.



Manifestaciones dirigidas por:

- lesbianas, que quieren ligar o aprovecharse de las "compañeras" inseguras
- políticos, a ver cuántos votos obtienen de los borregos
- oportunistas, a ver cuántos productos feministas venden
- villanos, gente peligrosa que disfruta con el mal ajeno


----------



## sorosgay (26 Feb 2021)

La tulipe noire dijo:


> Manifestaciones dirigidas por:
> 
> - lesbianas, que quieren ligar o aprovecharse de las "compañeras" inseguras
> - políticos, a ver cuántos votos obtienen de los borregos
> ...



para que veas el target....y los de las lesbianas es cierto ,pero que se jodan encima las cagan a palos despues





El drama del "doble armario", la violencia "invisible" dentro de parejas del mismo sexo - BBC News Mundo


----------



## Europeo Despierto (26 Feb 2021)

Sinceramente me parece el típico artículo donde nos venden que los hombres triunfan a partir de una edad por qué sí. Es un artículo para quedarte cómodo en el sofá mientras que los problemas se arreglan por si solos.

Los problemas no se arreglan solos, sin hacer nada.

En España con la cantidad de nacionalpagafantas, aliades, y adoramujeres que hay, hasta las cuarentonas derroidas enmuradas tienen tíos detrás de ellas. Esto es España, el hombre español medio la gente se tira hasta las cabras


----------



## Larata (26 Feb 2021)

Esta situación aparece descrita por Hayek en camino de servidumbre. Escrito en el 44.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Como sacáis todo de contexto.

El artículo, lo único que deja claro es que una mujer que tiene la cabeza llena de pájaros, sea una crack o no en su vida laboral, tiene un altísimo potencial para quedarse soltera.

Ya se da una pista muy clara: mujeres de 30, 35 y 40 años que no logran entender por qué no encuentran su príncipe azul.
Si una mujer de esa edad aún cree en todas esas tonterías de película romántica de Hollywood es que no es muy lista. Y te lo acaba de rematar cuando deja bien claro que estas mujeres de nivel alto, no solo no se percatan que su valor en el mercado está desplomado, sino que además rechazan frontalmente cualquier candidato que no sea guapo, atlético y de su mismo nivel. Es decir: estamos hablando de personas que están totalmente abstraídas del mundo exterior.

Por eso digo que está fuera de contexto, ya que el perfil de mujer que se detalla en este es muy poco habitual y para nada extrapolable al resto de las mujeres.

Siento aguaros la fiesta, pero todas estas carruselas milpollistas y feministas newage, en el 90% de los casos, al llegar a los 27 y 28 SIEMPRE consiguen pareja estable. Y no se van con cualquier Joaquín, no. Se van con tíos de 7 y 8. Primero, porque no son tontas; segundo, porque siempre hay candidatos donde elegir. Solo tienen que entrar en Tinder, seleccionar y decir: “este me gusta, me lo quedo”. Luego es cuestión de ponerse escote años atrás tan rabiosamente criticado por heteropatriarcal, tirar a la basura todo ese odio hacia el hombre blanco heterosexual, depilarse y ponerse melosas para regalarle la oreja al elegido. Y listos. Se acabó la soltería.

Y lo mismo va por los “solteros de oro” del artículo, cuyo perfil es muy raro de encontrar.
Mientras tanto, los Javieres de IT, gordetes, medio calvos, con tendencia a sudar y poco hábiles, leen este tipo de artículos y les entra el subidón creyéndose que las mujeres de su edad (35) están solteras y amargadas mientras que ellos pueden aspirar a parejas más jóvenes y más fértiles. Pero la triste realidad es que NO pueden elegir lo que ellos querrían, de esto se dan cuenta muy pronto, y la única candidata más jóven a su alcance se llama Gladys, trabaja en la limpieza, mide 1’50, pesa 80kgs, es madre soltera, con un chiquillo de 8 años fruto de una relación donde él le zurraba, y además tiene otro hijo de 20 años en Ecuador.


----------



## Xsiano (27 Feb 2021)

A ver la hipergamia esta hay, claro que todas las mujeres no son hipergamicas yo doy por hecho que las mujeres con un alto grado de inteligencia deberian de caer menos en la hipergamia, ya que en teoria deberian de ser capaces de controlar mas sus instintos, igual que los hombres mas tontos siempre son los mas promiscuos.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No os hagais pajas mentales (de las otras, todas las que querais).
> 
> Eso pasa en Australia, dentro de un grupo selecto de hombres y mujeres. No habla de como se emparejan cajeras de supermercado con fontaneros, por porner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



Esto es lo que yo venía a decir en mi comentario: el artículo únicamente trata de mujeres de alto nivel que se quedan solteras porque el alfa rico o ya está casado o solo le interesan las más jóvenes.

Se está hablando de Megan, la editora jefa de una exitosa revista de moda y de John, el putero abogado de una importante marca comercial: 0.01% de la población.

El groso de las mujeres no ve la vida de color rosa y príncipes azules. Disfrutan de los 20 y finalmente se casan y tienen hijos, ya sea con solteros de oro que se han hartado de follar como locos entre los 28 y los 33, con el tío promedio, o con el primer nuncafollista al que se le ponen melosas y se lo llevan de calle.

Pero si algunos de por aquí quieren creerse todo eso de los gatos y los antidepresivos...


----------



## sikBCN (27 Feb 2021)

A cierta edad debes bajar el nivel sino gatos.


----------



## chavolero (27 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> No os hagais pajas mentales (de las otras, todas las que querais).
> 
> Eso pasa en Australia, dentro de un grupo selecto de hombres y mujeres. No habla de como se emparejan cajeras de supermercado con fontaneros, por porner un ejemplo.
> 
> ...



A los 30 años es cierto que la gente si se cuida se mantiene bien, pero los hombres de 30 años suelen buscar mujeres de 25, y eso es algo que frustra a muchas mujeres cuando de repente se dan cuenta de que su mercado realista ya no son los hombres de su edad.

Y a los 35 años los hombres ya ni se fijan en una mujer de su edad(salvo algo rápido y sucio), asíque una mujer que llega a esa edad soltera ya puede buscar cuarentones con hijos divorciados, porque de su edad salvo algún caso muy raro, no va a encontrar a ningún hombre medio decente.

Yo a mi hija desde luego le enseñaría a que busque un buen marido en su veintena, que es cuando la mayoría de mujeres pueden elegir, y las que son listas se llevan a los mejores.


----------



## chavolero (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Como sacáis todo de contexto.
> 
> El artículo, lo único que deja claro es que una mujer que tiene la cabeza llena de pájaros, sea una crack o no en su vida laboral, tiene un altísimo potencial para quedarse soltera.
> 
> ...



estás diciendo lo mismo que la gente con la que discutes.

Con 27 o 28 años efectivamente una chica lista consigue a un buen partido fácilmente, eso yo creo que todos lo tenemos claro.

Eso sí, como se despiste un par de años y llegue a los 30, empieza a complicarse mucho, y con 32 o 33 años directamente están fuera del mercado salvo para fracasados, locos, o divorciados.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

chavolero dijo:


> estás diciendo lo mismo que la gente con la que discutes.
> 
> Con 27 o 28 años efectivamente una chica lista consigue a un buen partido fácilmente, eso yo creo que todos lo tenemos claro.
> 
> Eso sí, como se despiste un par de años y llegue a los 30, empieza a complicarse mucho, y con 32 o 33 años directamente están fuera del mercado salvo para fracasados, locos, o divorciados.



No una chica lista, sino el 99% de las chicas consigue atar un buen partido fácilmente. Eso es lo que muchos no tienen claro, porque convierten un porcentaje residual de mujeres solteronas con gatos en la tendencia habitual.

Y, no. Una de 30 o 31 años tampoco tiene problemas para pillar a un 8. Si me hablas de 34 a 37 años, ya no. Porque el punto crítico son los 32 años. A partir de aquí ningún hombre con opciones va a elegir como madre de sus hijos a una mujer que ya ha empezado el descenso tanto de fertilidad como de energías para cuidar de los niños.

Yo lo tengo clarísimo: si una mujer llega a los 32 años soltera, las oportunidades de casarse y ser madre se desploman del todo. Ese es el límite que he estado observando en compañeras y conocidas. Si no se quedan embarazadas a los 32 (con los 9 meses por delante), ya se pueden ir olvidando del combo tío de 8 + hijos. Para eso tendrían que rebajar brutalmente sus pretenciones y pillarse un 5 nuncafollista.


----------



## Xsiano (27 Feb 2021)

Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## dac1 (27 Feb 2021)

Que les den por el culo guarras


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2021)

El artículo es interesante, pero realmente no sé de qué problema habla.

Que una mujer de 35 años con estudios, buen trabajo y buen físico se ponga selectiva me parece hasta normal. Eso sí, siempre debe tener presente que a lo mejor el alfa al que aspira prefiere menos estudios, menos trabajo pero el físico irrepetible que le da la juventud a una moza de 25 años. Pero es su puto problema, allá ella.

El problema, al menos en España, es que tenemos mujeres de 35 años sin estudios, con un trabajo de mierda, paticortas, gordas y bigotudas que se ponen selectivas hasta con los alfa. Y como no les funciona, les entra un ramalazo feminazi para proyectar su resentimiento queriendo meternos a todos en la cárcel, aparte de llenar el país de gatos y acabar con las existencias de ansiolíticos. Y eso sí es un puto problema, porque es como un ejército de orcos saliendo por la puerta de Mordor.

A ver cuándo hacen un artículo que se titule "Gordas, paticortas y bigos, el drama del siglo XXI".


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2021)

Aunque en teoría exista esa posibilidad, en la práctica no es así. Eso que llaman "mujer independiente" no existe ni ha existido nunca, es una rareza. La realidad detrás de una "mujer independiente", salvo casos totalmente excepcionales, son gatos y ansiolíticos para suplir lo que su naturaleza pide a gritos: *hijos*.

Ahora habrá más de una bigo diciendo "qué gilipollez". Y lo dirá convencida porque esa demanda de la naturaleza no es racional, está cableada en la parte emocional del cerebro desde hace milenios. La parte racional del cerebro es moldeable pero la irracional no. La educación "moderna" puede convencer a una mujer de su independencia pero no a su parte emocional, y de esa tensión surgen problemas que la parte racional del cerebro es incapaz de entender, resultándole incluso absurdos.

Igual que cuando alguien tiene depresión: ya le puedes razonar lo que quieras que seguirá deprimido porque no es un problema que se solucione razonando.

La educación "moderna" es mierda que disocia a la persona de su naturaleza, y es la creadora de los grandes problemas modernos, entre ellos el de la "mujer independiente".

Lo mismo puedo decir del "hombre independiente", con la salvedad de que la necesidad emocional del hombre por la familia es la centésima parte de la necesidad emocional de la mujer por sus hijos, de ahí que un hombre tenga mucho más fácil aclimatarse a la soledad.


----------



## chavolero (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> No una chica lista, sino el 99% de las chicas consigue atar un buen partido fácilmente. Eso es lo que muchos no tienen claro, porque convierten un porcentaje residual de mujeres solteronas con gatos en la tendencia habitual.
> 
> Y, no. Una de 30 o 31 años tampoco tiene problemas para pillar a un 8. Si me hablas de 34 a 37 años, ya no. Porque el punto crítico son los 32 años. A partir de aquí ningún hombre con opciones va a elegir como madre de sus hijos a una mujer que ya ha empezado el descenso tanto de fertilidad como de energías para cuidar de los niños.
> 
> Yo lo tengo clarísimo: si una mujer llega a los 32 años soltera, las oportunidades de casarse y ser madre se desploman del todo. Ese es el límite que he estado observando en compañeras y conocidas. Si no se quedan embarazadas a los 32 (con los 9 meses por delante), ya se pueden ir olvidando del combo tío de 8 + hijos. Para eso tendrían que rebajar brutalmente sus pretenciones y pillarse un 5 nuncafollista.



En lo de los 32 años estamos deacuerdo, más o menos es así.

Eso sí, yo tengo 36 y tengo muchas amigas y antiguas compañeras de clase de mi edad, y la mitad fácilmente están solteras o encadenando relaciones esporádicas, osea que no son un porcentaje residual para nada. Algunas eran muy guapas , con todas las oportunidades,y ahora su valor en el mercado es bajísimo, sinceramente me dan pena.

Y de las que enganchan a un carapadre a última hora, una cantidad de divorcios enorme, los que seáis padres de niños muy pequeños os daréis cuenta de que en la guardería ya hay una cantidad de padres divorciados enorme, es algo que demuestra nuestra decadencia como sociedad, cuando aún no ha dado tiempo a destetar al niño ya está la familia rota.


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2021)

Por ejemplo una gata siente el deseo irrefrenable de maullar como una loca indicando que está en celo.



La bigo dice ahora "yo no soy una gata". Pues no, no eres una gata, pero tienes un cachito del cerebro que es exactamente el mismo que el de esa gata, justamente el que ha hecho que hoy estés aquí y no nos hayamos extinguido en decenas de miles de años.

Ahora puedes razonar lo que te salga de los huevos sobre el asunto, pero eso no te va a desconectar el cable.


----------



## L.RAMOS (27 Feb 2021)

Tochazo de mierda ilegible. No he querido pasar del 3er párrafo. Y lo más cojonudo es que me sé el resumen.

Carrusel de pollas, porqueyolovalguismo, hipergamia, muro.

a la puta papelera.


----------



## Pinchazo (27 Feb 2021)

Mujeres...

Si veis a los hombres no como personas sino como una cartera, no os extrañeis de que esos hombres os vean como mujeres que venden compañía y sexo por dinero.


----------



## Furymundo (27 Feb 2021)

el mensa dijo:


> Vamos a flipar cuando las nacidas entre el 85 y 90 lleguen a los 42 añazos,* ya se está viendo lo que pasa* con las "punta de lanza" más mayores pero que adoptaron el modus vivendii "empoderado" de exprimir tíos y disfrutar de su soltería a niveles indecentes.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

chavolero dijo:


> En lo de los 32 años estamos deacuerdo, más o menos es así.
> 
> Eso sí, yo tengo 36 y tengo muchas amigas y antiguas compañeras de clase de mi edad, y la mitad fácilmente están solteras o encadenando relaciones esporádicas, osea que no son un porcentaje residual para nada. Algunas eran muy guapas , con todas las oportunidades,y ahora su valor en el mercado es bajísimo, sinceramente me dan pena.
> 
> Y de las que enganchan a un carapadre a última hora, una cantidad de divorcios enormes, los que seáis padres de niños muy pequeños os daréis cuenta de que en la guardería ya hay una cantidad de padres divorciados enorme, es algo que demuestra nuestra decadencia como sociedad, cuando aún no ha dado tiempo a destetar al niño ya está la familia rota.



No es por querer llevarte la contraria, aunque admito que lo parece XD, pero yo tengo un niño de 4 años y creo que en la clase de mi hijo no hay ni un solo amiguito con padres divorciados. 

No es tanto el porcentaje que los mass mierda nos quieren hacer creer. No hay tantos divorcios ni tantas tías solteronas.Y yo vivo en Barcelona, no en un pueblo pequeño donde la gente esté más chapada a la antigua.

El ambiente de desánimo y ruptura es algo que los thinktank intentan contagiar a la gente. Se trata de reducir al mínimo la población mundial y hacen creer a su eslabón más débil: la mujer, que el divorcio y la soltería no sólo es algo deseable sinó que resulta de lo más normal, que es cosa de una gran mayoría. Es otra forma más de destruir la familia tradicional como pilar de la sociedad de consumo.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> No es por querer llevarte la contraria, aunque admito que lo parece XD, pero yo tengo un niño de 4 años y creo que en la clase de mi hijo no hay ni un solo amiguito con padres divorciados.
> 
> No es tanto el porcentaje que los mass mierda nos quieren hacer creer. No hay tantos divorcios ni tantas tías solteronas.Y yo vivo en Barcelona, no en un pueblo pequeño donde la gente esté más chapada a la antigua.
> 
> El ambiente de desánimo y ruptura es algo que los thinktank intentan contagiar a la gente. Se trata de reducir al mínimo la población mundial y hacen creer a su eslabón más débil: la mujer, que el divorcio y la soltería no sólo es algo deseable sinó que resulta de lo más normal, que es cosa de una gran mayoría. Es otra forma más de destruir la familia tradicional como pilar de la sociedad de consumo.



Da igual lo que tu veas, las estadísticas oficiales dicen que 7 de cada 10 matrimonios fracasan en España.

El ultimo, el de mi primo. Gemelos en el tiempo de descuento tras hacerse ella una FIV, separados ya cuando los críos no tienen ni 2 años.

Además ella se acaba de quedar sin trabajo y el trabaja en turismo. Un panorama maravilloso, vamos.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> No una chica lista, sino el 99% de las chicas consigue atar un buen partido fácilmente. Eso es lo que muchos no tienen claro, porque convierten un porcentaje residual de mujeres solteronas con gatos en la tendencia habitual.
> 
> Y, no. Una de 30 o 31 años tampoco tiene problemas para pillar a un 8. Si me hablas de 34 a 37 años, ya no. Porque el punto crítico son los 32 años. A partir de aquí ningún hombre con opciones va a elegir como madre de sus hijos a una mujer que ya ha empezado el descenso tanto de fertilidad como de energías para cuidar de los niños.
> 
> Yo lo tengo clarísimo: si una mujer llega a los 32 años soltera, las oportunidades de casarse y ser madre se desploman del todo. Ese es el límite que he estado observando en compañeras y conocidas. Si no se quedan embarazadas a los 32 (con los 9 meses por delante), ya se pueden ir olvidando del combo tío de 8 + hijos. Para eso tendrían que rebajar brutalmente sus pretenciones y pillarse un 5 nuncafollista.



Mi hermana, que tiene 40, comenta que sus amigas están todas con hombres que ganan MENOS dinero que ellas, y tienen inferior nivel cultural.

Y son mujeres que empezaron a salir con sus actuales parejas a los 28 años.

En realidad, la época ideal para emparejarse es la Universidad. A partir de los veintupocos años, von el paso del tiempo, los mejores partidos vam emparejándose.


----------



## Expat (27 Feb 2021)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Mi hermana, que tiene 40, comenta que sus amigas están todas con hombres que ganan MENOS dinero que ellas, y tienen inferior nivel cultural.
> 
> Y son mujeres que empezaron a salir con sus actuales parejas a los 28 años.
> 
> En realidad, la época ideal para emparejarse es la Universidad. A partir de los veintupocos años, von el paso del tiempo, los mejores partidos vam emparejándose.



Me lo creo porque conozco bastantes casos parecidos. En España la hipergamia no se da tanto como en otras culturas, sobre todo porque aqui las universidades estan copadas por mujeres y se les cria para que se desarrollen profesionalmente y con el mantra de "no dependas de ningun hombre" desde que son pequeñitas. Si este pais es feminista, algo tendra que ver las generaciones anteriores y en que valores han criado a sus hijas.

Me da la impresion que tal vez las que son pibonazos puedan ir de ese rollo, pero si la mujer es del monton pocos pagafantas va a encontrar, ya que en la actualidad son muchos los hombres que tambien se abrazan al feminismo. Ademas que a muchas les mola presumir de mejor sueldo y mas estudios que sus parejas, como simbolo de exito y modernidad. En otros paises no creo que esto suceda, o al menos no a esta escala, pero teniendo en cuenta que aqui la mujer en proporcion estudia mas que el hombre y todas se consideran feministas, pues normal que haya parejas donde la que ingresa mas dinero es ella y no se vea como algo excepcional.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Feb 2021)

chavolero dijo:


> estás diciendo lo mismo que la gente con la que discutes.
> 
> Con 27 o 28 años efectivamente una chica lista consigue a un buen partido fácilmente, eso yo creo que todos lo tenemos claro.



Con 27/28 puedes pillar pareja, sí. Pero bajando bastante el listón.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Me lo creo porque conozco bastantes casos parecidos. En España la hipergamia no se da tanto como en otras culturas, sobre todo porque aqui las universidades estan copadas por mujeres y se les cria para que se desarrollen profesionalmente y con el mantra de "no dependas de ningun hombre" desde que son pequeñitas. Si este pais es feminista, algo tendra que ver las generaciones anteriores y en que valores han criado a sus hijas.
> 
> Me da la impresion que tal vez las que son pibonazos puedan ir de ese rollo, pero si la mujer es del monton pocos pagafantas va a encontrar, ya que en la actualidad son muchos los hombres que tambien se abrazan al feminismo. Ademas que a muchas les mola presumir de mejor sueldo y mas estudios que sus parejas, como simbolo de exito y modernidad. En otros paises no creo que esto suceda, o al menos no a esta escala, pero teniendo en cuenta que aqui la mujer en proporcion estudia mas que el hombre y todas se consideran feministas, pues normal que haya parejas donde la que ingresa mas dinero es ella y no se vea como algo excepcional.



En realidad, a estas mujeres, el hecho de estar saliendo con hombres de menor nivel económico o cultural, les causa padecimientos psicológicos: crisis de ansiedad o directamente depresiones. Me lo cuenta mi hermana de sus amigas.


----------



## Expat (27 Feb 2021)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> En realidad, a estas mujeres, el hecho de estar saliendo con hombres de menor nivel económico o cultural, les causa padecimientos psicológicos: crisis de ansiedad o directamente depresiones. Me lo cuenta mi hermana de sus amigas.



Y no dan el paso de separarse? Las que yo conozco parece que lo llevan bien, a no ser que sean muy buenas actrices y les guste dar una imagen diferente a la real.


----------



## Covaleda (27 Feb 2021)

Esto ya no lo arregla ni una guerra, como antaño.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Feb 2021)

Fmercury1980 dijo:


> Mi hermana, que tiene 40, comenta que sus amigas están todas con hombres que ganan MENOS dinero que ellas, y tienen inferior nivel cultural.
> 
> Y son mujeres que empezaron a salir con sus actuales parejas a los 28 años.
> 
> En realidad, la época ideal para emparejarse es la Universidad. A partir de los veintupocos años, von el paso del tiempo, los mejores partidos vam emparejándose.



DIN del hilo!!!.

LA que se despista y se mete en una edad respetable para follar no va a tener problema salvo que sea un cranco acojonante.
PEro sus parejas van a ser PEpe el parado de larga duracion, Manuel el eterno opositor, Felipe el que se mete lonchas entresemana epero controla el Rafa , que es mas bueno que el pan , pero mete 10 horas para ganar el SMI....


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Y no dan el paso de separarse? Las que yo conozco parece que lo llevan bien, a no ser que sean muy buenas actrices y les guste dar una imagen diferente a la real.



Mejor tener un marido así que estar sólas.

Tus amigas, si eres hombre, no te contarán sus frustraciones.


----------



## Fmercury1980 (27 Feb 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> DIN del hilo!!!.
> 
> LA que se despista y se mete en una edad respetable para follar no va a tener problema salvo que sea un cranco acojonante.
> PEro sus parejas van a ser PEpe el parado de larga duracion, Manuel el eterno opositor, Felipe el que se mete lonchas entresemana epero controla el Rafa , que es mas bueno que el pan , pero mete 10 horas para ganar el SMI....



Exacto.


----------



## Abrojo (27 Feb 2021)

ay que pena


----------



## Furymundo (27 Feb 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Da igual lo que tu veas, las estadísticas *oficiales* dicen que 7 de cada 10 matrimonios fracasan en España.
> 
> El ultimo, el de mi primo. Gemelos en el tiempo de descuento tras hacerse ella una FIV, separados ya cuando los críos no tienen ni 2 años.
> 
> Además ella se acaba de quedar sin trabajo y el trabaja en turismo. Un panorama maravilloso, vamos.



Quizas el problema este aqui, 
Pero no se si es a ti al que he visto en modo covidiota en otro hilo.


----------



## FrandeSales (27 Feb 2021)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Menudo panorama. Prefiero gato.
> 
> Por cierto, aquí también teneis un sesgo del copón. No solo los alfas reciben el 80% de atención, también las mujeres atractivas. Digamos que hay un 80% de población, que no recibe atención porque se la lleva el 20% restante y esto funciona tanto para hombre como para mujeres. Y muchos diréis 'pero si nosotros no rechazamos a ninguna', exacto, no rechazais a ninguna en la que hayais puesto vuestra atención, pero no soleis prestar atención a las menos atractivas, es como si no existiesen. No puedes rechazar algo que ni siquiera sabes que existe.
> 
> Así que creo que el problema es general. Todo el mundo quiere a alguien atractivo y joven en su vida, y no está muy por la labor de dar una oportunidad a la gente no atractiva.



A otros con ese cuento.

Anda que con 20 y pico años no andaba yo echando caña a todas las tías por Badoo y todas igual de cara-de-oler-mierder


----------



## FrandeSales (27 Feb 2021)

Expat dijo:


> Me lo creo porque conozco bastantes casos parecidos. En España la hipergamia no se da tanto como en otras culturas, sobre todo porque aqui las universidades estan copadas por mujeres y se les cria para que se desarrollen profesionalmente y con el mantra de "no dependas de ningun hombre" desde que son pequeñitas. Si este pais es feminista, algo tendra que ver las generaciones anteriores y en que valores han criado a sus hijas.
> 
> Me da la impresion que tal vez las que son pibonazos puedan ir de ese rollo, pero si la mujer es del monton pocos pagafantas va a encontrar, ya que en la actualidad son muchos los hombres que tambien se abrazan al feminismo. Ademas que a muchas les mola presumir de mejor sueldo y mas estudios que sus parejas, como simbolo de exito y modernidad. En otros paises no creo que esto suceda, o al menos no a esta escala, pero teniendo en cuenta que aqui la mujer en proporcion estudia mas que el hombre y todas se consideran feministas, pues normal que haya parejas donde la que ingresa mas dinero es ella y no se vea como algo excepcional.



¿Que no se da?

Pero si España es el país más hipergámico del 1 mundo colega


----------



## Mint8 (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> No una chica lista, sino el 99% de las chicas consigue atar un buen partido fácilmente. Eso es lo que muchos no tienen claro, porque convierten un porcentaje residual de mujeres solteronas con gatos en la tendencia habitual.
> 
> Y, no. Una de 30 o 31 años tampoco tiene problemas para pillar a un 8. Si me hablas de 34 a 37 años, ya no. Porque el punto crítico son los 32 años. A partir de aquí ningún hombre con opciones va a elegir como madre de sus hijos a una mujer que ya ha empezado el descenso tanto de fertilidad como de energías para cuidar de los niños.
> 
> Yo lo tengo clarísimo: si una mujer llega a los 32 años soltera, las oportunidades de casarse y ser madre se desploman del todo. Ese es el límite que he estado observando en compañeras y conocidas. Si no se quedan embarazadas a los 32 (con los 9 meses por delante), ya se pueden ir olvidando del combo tío de 8 + hijos. Para eso tendrían que rebajar brutalmente sus pretenciones y pillarse un 5 nuncafollista.



Quizás en tu entorno, pero hoy en día no es así en muchos sitios, cada vez es todo más variado. La mayoría de matrimonios amigos míos se han casado y tenido hijos a partir de los 35 años, hay otros que antes. Dos de ellas casadas con médicos, una fue madre a los 40 y pico sin problema, la otra tiene 37 y lleva tiempo intentándolo. Y cada vez voy viendo más casos de todo tipo. 
Eso sí, tanto ellos como ellas, son gente con buena formación académica, educación, centrada y sin un historial promiscuo, o demasiado alocado que quieran ir por libre en la pareja. No sé si todo eso tiene algo que ver, ni si se da por otras zonas. Pero coincide así con respeto a las parejas que conozco que se juntaron a los veintipico, los cuales uno de los dos o los dos no tienen estudios.


----------



## eljusticiero (27 Feb 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> Quizas el problema este aqui,
> Pero no se si es a ti al que he visto en modo covidiota en otro hilo.



Soy covinazi, covidiotas es la magufada que puebla este floro.

Vale, no hago caso a estadísticas oficiales, ¿ a quien se la hago, al primer comedoritos granudo que salga en Youtube? ¿Al presidente Paco de tanzania? Queremos de saber.

En este caso me las creo, hay demasiados divorcios en este país.

Tañuec


----------



## Furymundo (27 Feb 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Soy covinazi, covidiotas es la magufada que puebla este floro.
> *
> Vale, no hago caso a estadísticas oficiales, ¿ a quien se la hago, al primer comedoritos granudo que salga en Youtube? ¿Al presidente Paco de tanzania? Queremos de saber.*
> 
> ...



A lo que observas a tu alrededor ( es lo unico que tienes ) 
Solo digo que seria una posibilidad lo que te señalaba el forero, / Esas posibilidades que no contemplais los covinazis. en otras cuestiones 

Manipularan las estadisticas para que los resultados sean de su agrado, habran estadisticas que no haran falta manipular y otras que si.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> Quizás en tu entorno, pero hoy en día no es así en muchos sitios, cada vez es todo más variado. La mayoría de matrimonios amigos míos se han casado y tenido hijos a partir de los 35 años, hay otros que antes. Dos de ellas casadas con médicos, una fue madre a los 40 y pico sin problema, la otra tiene 37 y lleva tiempo intentándolo. Y cada vez voy viendo más casos de todo tipo.
> Eso sí, tanto ellos como ellas, son gente con buena formación académica, educación, centrada y sin un historial promiscuo, o demasiado alocado que quieran ir por libre en la pareja. No sé si todo eso tiene algo que ver, ni si se da por otras zonas. Pero coincide así con respeto a las parejas que conozco que se juntaron a los veintipico, los cuales uno de los dos o los dos no tienen estudios.



Tus amigos llevarán juntos muchos años, por eso lo retrasan y seguramente a petición de él. Pero ellas estarían pidiendo a gritos tener los hijos antes de esos 35. De todos modos, siendo médicos, no van a criar ellos a sus hijos, lo hará la nani. 

No sé si tú tendrás hijos, pero yo sí y te puedo decir que la energía que vas a necesitar para criarlos debe ser enorme: pasarte prácticamente el primer año sin dormir, depresión post-parto (para ella) luego está cuando aprenden a caminar, batallar con ellos en los terribles dos años, enseñarles hablar y que vayan solitos al WC, etc. Para una mujer de 40 años, que empieza ya a notar la menopausia, todo eso es demoledor.


----------



## fayser (27 Feb 2021)

Eso es lo que has visto cuando esas tienen 30 años, claro. Cuando todavía les medio-funciona lo de follarse a alguno los fines de semana, y porque tienen dinero para que siga la fiesta.

Luego van pasando los años y, literalmente, se van pudriendo. Justo al ritmo en que su vida social bastante activa entra en el terreno de lo ridículo, con cuarentonas solteras pillando pedos el fin de semana en un garito lamentable.

Eso sin entrar en que el covid las ha dejado a todas encerradas en su casa, con el gato, pero eso sólo ha acelerado el proceso.

Yo he visto con 45 años cosas tan lamentables como subir cada dos por tres al facebook vídeos de "fiesta" en casa bailando con el gato y bebiendo ron hasta reventar, esperando que esas mismas amigas les sigan riendo las gracias cuando están todas ya para el arrastre. Lo más triste fue que la más fiestera acabó sin carnet de conducir después de dar 1.5 en un control de alcoholemia después del toque de queda y ahora anda mendigando transporte para ir a su mierda de curro, donde no lo ha dicho por miedo a que la despidan.

En fin, lo que le pasa a todo el mundo cuando confunde los 20, los 30 y los 40. Cada fase de la vida tiene su momento y es ridículo quedarse anclado a una de ellas como si no pasara el tiempo.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Feb 2021)

Pues como cuarenton que soy, y que sale ocasionalmente, porque a estas petardas las aguanto lo justo, te puedo ratificar que siluro da en el clavo e incluso se queda corto. Entre los 32 y 35 las que no son muy tontas van a toda prisa a pillar maromo... las que pasan de 40.. el plan que te cuenta siluro es el que hay por decreto-ley. Igual que yo me voy con la bici a hacer el indio si el plan nocturno no me agrada, Pero vamos algunas con 40 se pilllan unos mocos solas en casa o en algun garito que ni con 18.....


----------



## Mint8 (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Tus amigos llevarán juntos muchos años, por eso lo retrasan y seguramente a petición de él. Pero ellas estarían pidiendo a gritos tener los hijos antes de esos 35. De todos modos, siendo médicos, no van a criar ellos a sus hijos, lo hará la nani.
> 
> No sé si tú tendrás hijos, pero yo sí y te puedo decir que la energía que vas a necesitar para criarlos debe ser enorme: pasarte prácticamente el primer año sin dormir, depresión post-parto (para ella) luego está cuando aprenden a caminar, batallar con ellos en los terribles dos años, enseñarles hablar y que vayan solitos al WC, etc. Para una mujer de 40 años, que empieza ya a notar la menopausia, todo eso es demoledor.



No, no llevaban años, me refería a incluso conocerse a partir de esa edad. Depresión post-parto solo conozco a una, las demás lo fueron llevando bien, agobio al principio, pero bien. Lo que más me descuadra son parejas que llevan muchos años juntos y viviendo; y no quieren tener hijos, o eso dicen. Eso sí que no lo entiendo, cuando es en edad antes de los 40. Pero respetable, claro.

También ya conozco a dos tíos funcionarios, sin hijos, que se han hecho vasectomía, uno antes de los 40, otro después. Esto es otra cosa que tampoco acabo de entender, sobre todo, teniendo una estabilidad económica de por vida.

Las cosas no son blanco o negro ya, por mucho que uno lo crea, no paro de verlo. Cada vez maternidad más mayores, cada vez más gays, más gente que no quiere hijos...


----------



## Covid Bryant (27 Feb 2021)

no se rick, yo veo muchas 40tonas agarrando betazo y pariendo a los 40 y pocos

si algo sobra en hezpein son pajafantas, se les distingue fácil, suelen llevar un pañal en la cara por la calle


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> No, no llevaban años, me refería a incluso conocerse a partir de esa edad. Depresión post-parto solo conozco a una, las demás lo fueron llevando bien, agobio al principio, pero bien. Lo que más me descuadra son parejas que llevan muchos años juntos y viviendo; y no quieren tener hijos, o eso dicen. Eso sí que no lo entiendo, cuando es en edad antes de los 40. Pero respetable, claro.
> 
> También ya conozco a dos tíos funcionarios, sin hijos, que se han hecho vasectomía, uno antes de los 40, otro después. Esto es otra cosa que tampoco acabo de entender, sobre todo, teniendo una estabilidad económica de por vida.
> 
> Las cosas no son blanco o negro ya, por mucho que uno lo crea, no paro de verlo. Cada vez maternidad más mayores, cada vez más gays, más gente que no quiere hijos...



Bueno, pero eso que dices me suena a enganchar la barandilla del tren en marcha justo en el último metro de andén.

Sin embargo, lo he estado pensando y tengo que darte la razón: es cierto que cada vez se es padre más tarde, pero eso se debe más a la inestabilidad laboral que por las ganas de tenerlo.

Mi caso: tengo 42 años y soy padre de un niño de 5. Mi mujer tiene un buen trabajo, pero hasta yo no me he establecido en un puesto decente, no me atreví a tener un crío. También es verdad que jugaba con la ventaja de que mi mujer es 7 años más joven que yo.

Sé que soy un padre "mayor", pero afortunadamente los genes y el físico (aunque he perdido bastante por el rollo de la pandemia, sigo estando tocho) me permiten tener una energía que no veo ni por asomo en otros padres de mi edad, porque 42 años se pueden llevar bien, pero lo general es estar bastante derroido.

Pero también hay otros casos, como el de un retrasado mental que en antaño fue uno de mis mejores amigos (o eso pensaba yo). Tiene 43 años y su mujer, que también tiene esa edad, van a tener una niña en poco menos de 3 meses. 

Él: un cabeza hueca y un inmaduro que se ha quedado en los 20 mentalmente; trabaja de puto teleoperador en una empresa de mierda; 
Ella: una bruja de mirada maligna, que trabaja como estafadora del herbalife ese. Es 100% Charo.

Puedes ver a kms de distancia que esa pareja no pega ni con cola, ni en altura, ni en rasgos faciales parecidos, ni en peso, ni en intereses comunes, etc. 
Sabes que están juntos porque es lo *ÚNICO* que han podido encontrar, y si a los 20 alguien les hubiera dicho que acabarían juntos, ambos hubieran tenido que ir al lavabo a vomitar.

Casos como este, los hay a patadas.


----------



## La tulipe noire (27 Feb 2021)

chavolero dijo:


> En lo de los 32 años estamos deacuerdo, más o menos es así.
> 
> Eso sí, yo tengo 36 y tengo muchas amigas y antiguas compañeras de clase de mi edad, y la mitad fácilmente están solteras o encadenando relaciones esporádicas, osea que no son un porcentaje residual para nada. Algunas eran muy guapas , con todas las oportunidades,y ahora su valor en el mercado es bajísimo, sinceramente me dan pena.
> 
> Y de las que enganchan a un carapadre a última hora, una cantidad de divorcios enorme, los que seáis padres de niños muy pequeños os daréis cuenta de que en la guardería ya hay una cantidad de padres divorciados enorme, es algo que demuestra nuestra decadencia como sociedad, cuando aún no ha dado tiempo a destetar al niño ya está la familia rota.





Culozilla dijo:


> No es por querer llevarte la contraria, aunque admito que lo parece XD, pero yo tengo un niño de 4 años y creo que en la clase de mi hijo no hay ni un solo amiguito con padres divorciados.
> 
> No es tanto el porcentaje que los mass mierda nos quieren hacer creer. No hay tantos divorcios ni tantas tías solteronas.Y yo vivo en Barcelona, no en un pueblo pequeño donde la gente esté más chapada a la antigua.
> 
> El ambiente de desánimo y ruptura es algo que los thinktank intentan contagiar a la gente. Se trata de reducir al mínimo la población mundial y hacen creer a su eslabón más débil: la mujer, que el divorcio y la soltería no sólo es algo deseable sinó que resulta de lo más normal, que es cosa de una gran mayoría. Es otra forma más de destruir la familia tradicional como pilar de la sociedad de consumo.





eljusticiero dijo:


> Da igual lo que tu veas, las estadísticas oficiales dicen que 7 de cada 10 matrimonios fracasan en España.
> 
> El ultimo, el de mi primo. Gemelos en el tiempo de descuento tras hacerse ella una FIV, separados ya cuando los críos no tienen ni 2 años.
> 
> Además ella se acaba de quedar sin trabajo y el trabaja en turismo. Un panorama maravilloso, vamos.



Perdonen que me entrometa en su charla con una obviedad. A saber cuántas parejas tienen hijos sin haberse casado y siguen felices.

De cada diez matrimonios que se producen en España, siete acaban en ruptura (Instituto de Política Familiar, España)


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

La tulipe noire dijo:


> Perdonen que me entrometa en su charla con una obviedad. A saber cuántas parejas tienen hijos sin haberse casado y siguen felices.
> 
> De cada diez matrimonios que se producen en España, siete acaban en ruptura (Instituto de Política Familiar, España)



Sin duda. Hay mucha gente que no se casa. Que con pareja de hecho ya es suficiente. A veces, incluso lo recomendaría para algunos casos.


----------



## Mint8 (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, pero eso que dices me suena a enganchar la barandilla del tren en marcha justo en el último metro de andén.
> 
> Sin embargo, lo he estado pensando y tengo que darte la razón: es cierto que cada vez se es padre más tarde, pero eso se debe más a la inestabilidad laboral que por las ganas de tenerlo.
> 
> ...



Hay casos así, claro, pero lo he visto en todas las edades, desde bien joven, lo de agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo. 
Lo otro es también lo que dices, depende de como esté cada uno físicamente, estilo de vida y la madurez que tenga ... No todo el mundo es igual a los 40, ni mucho menos, no son los 20 años, pero tampoco se es un anciano quien se cuide un poco y tenga buena genética. Hoy en día pensar que la vida se acaba para todo a los 40, qué error y qué pocas ganas de vivir entonces, jeje.

Pero vamos, que sé que es pensamiento muy común por este foro, sobre todo hacia mujeres, poco menos que cuando lleguen a 40 se tiren por un terraplén, si no tienen la vida perfecta según el esquema de algunos. El caso es que veo que la gente se empareja y tiene hijos cuando quiere o puede.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> Hay casos así, claro, pero lo he visto en todas las edades, desde bien joven, lo de agarrarse a un clavo ardiendo.
> Lo otro es también lo que dices, depende de como esté cada uno físicamente, estilo de vida y la madurez que tenga ... No todo el mundo es igual a los 40, ni mucho menos, no son los 20 años, pero tampoco se es un anciano quien se cuide un poco y tenga buena genética. Hoy en día pensar que la vida se acaba para todo a los 40, qué error y qué pocas ganas de vivir entonces, jeje.
> 
> Pero vamos, que sé que es pensamiento muy común por este foro, sobre todo hacia mujeres, poco menos que cuando lleguen a 40 se tiren por un terraplén, si no tienen la vida perfecta según el esquema de algunos. El caso es que veo que la gente se empareja y tiene hijos cuando quiere o puede.



Bueno, eso pasa porque la mayoría de este foro son solterones gordos y calvos a los que rechazan 70 veces/hora en el Tinder. Su consuelo es pensar que esas que les rechazan acabarán solitas, llorando, rodeadas de gatos y colocadas de calmantes.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (27 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, eso pasa porque la mayoría de este foro son solterones gordos y calvos a los que rechazan 70 veces/hora en el Tinder. Su consuelo es pensar que esas que les rechazan acabarán solitas, llorando, rodeadas de gatos y colocadas de calmantes.



Otro topico mas... Tu a lo mejor pillastes hace 5 o 7 años tia.... Eres de mi misma edad y no has padecido lo que ha supuesto los smartphone en el tema ligoteo. Vamos que te deja tu parienta y estas mas puteado que Marco el dia de la Madre.

Y por lo que veo en mi grupo de amigos... son precisamente los solteros los que mejor facha tienen.
1.- Porque no asumen que ya lo tienen todo ligado como si hacen los casados.. y luego vienen las sorpresas.
2.- Porque si quieres pillar algo medianamente decente tienes que estar a su vez decente.
3.- Porque tienes mas tiempo libre y en vez de aguantar a la parienta y los enanos haces mas deporte y en general un vida bastante menos sedentaria que el carapadre random.
4.- Una vez que te plantas en los 40 y asumes que lo que tienes es lo que hay... salvo que el tema cambie notablemente, descubres que la vida tiene muchos retos y te mueves por otros caminos que ir al ikea en la Pikachu blanca nevera rezando pasar por el puente de la autovia.

Y ojo que no denigro a los carapadres, todos en su momento hemos podido o querido serlo.. pero que me piten al clasico soltero putero y borracho... pues no hijo no. Esa superioridad que se gastan los casados, que no tiene porque ser tu caso, por haber pillado pareja, me parece muy triste cuando en muchos casos te acabas enterando lo que tienen que tragar y a la vez el miedo que les da romper con todo y ser libres. Que los habra muy felices y encantados de haberse conocido, no te lo niego... pero son muchos menos de los que nos enseña facebook e instragram.


----------



## Culozilla (27 Feb 2021)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Otro topico mas... Tu a lo mejor pillastes hace 5 o 7 años tia.... Eres de mi misma edad y no has padecido lo que ha supuesto los smartphone en el tema ligoteo. Vamos que te deja tu parienta y estas mas puteado que Marco el dia de la Madre.
> 
> Y por lo que veo en mi grupo de amigos... son precisamente los solteros los que mejor facha tienen.
> 1.- Porque no asumen que ya lo tienen todo ligado como si hacen los casados.. y luego vienen las sorpresas.
> ...



Bueno, tienes razón de que no conozco en primera persona el mercado sexual actual. Llevo 17 años con mi mujer (sí, estamos juntos desde que ella tenía 18), pero tengo amigos y compañeros que me cuentan el panorama. Los más derroidos y con menos habilidades sociales, son carne de rechazo y solo 1 de cada 1.000 acepta quedar con ellos.

Solo los más “alfa” son los que follan hasta dejársela en carne viva, pero incluso hay excepciones: tengo un amigo que es mulato (mucho más blanco que negro), de madre catalana y padre africano. El chaval es 100% base cultural catalana y su genética combinada con el gimnasio le da un cuerpo de puto terminator. Pues tampoco tiene tanta suerte porque ya no está en la edad de follar a saco, sinó de establecerse y no encuentra ninguna, porque salvo las taradas, están TODAS pilladas. Si fuera cierto que hay mucha solterona mordiéndose las uñas y tomando pastillas, mi amigo haría años que estaría más que pillado.

Pero mira, me alegra saber que debo de ser un caso raro, porque a pesar de todos los años que llevo completamente fuera del mercado, estoy 100 veces mejor físicamente y psicológicamente que el 90% de los solteros de mi edad, que lloran, se lamen las heridas y no saben qué es un curl de bíceps, una barra z o una dominada.


----------



## Expat (27 Feb 2021)

FrandeSales dijo:


> ¿Que no se da?
> 
> Pero si España es el país más hipergámico del 1 mundo colega



Conoces rusas, asiaticas o latinas? Esas sí que tienen master en hipergamia.

No se con que mujeres os moveis pero en mi ciudad las tias son de lo mas feminista y empoderadas, lo cual no encaja demasiado con la hipergamia. No te dejan que las invistes ni a un misero cafe, es mas, en el 90% de los casos te invitan ellas para no sentirse en deuda con un hombre.


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (27 Feb 2021)

Las citas de los americanos/australianos/británicos no tienen nada que ver con nuestra realidad. Allí no está mal visto que una mujer salga con diferentes hombres a la vez, y remate la jugada la primera noche, de uno en uno o con todos a la vez, aquí en cambio tiene un mal nombre, y lo mismo pasa con los hombres, aunque no tanto. Por otra parte pueden hacerlo porque a los 18 años les dan patada en su casa y se espera de ellos que sean independientes con 20, y casados con hijos antes de los 30. Es una vergüenza seguir viviendo con los padres más allá de los 20. Una americana/australiana soltera de 30 es como una española de 50.



FrandeSales dijo:


> ¿Que no se da?
> 
> Pero si España es el país más hipergámico del 1 mundo colega



Vente a San Petersburgo querido. Y tráete un buen abrigo por si no sabes que aquí hace mucho frío.


----------



## Mint8 (28 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> Bueno, tienes razón de que no conozco en primera persona el mercado sexual actual. Llevo 17 años con mi mujer (sí, estamos juntos desde que ella tenía 18), pero tengo amigos y compañeros que me cuentan el panorama. Los más derroidos y con menos habilidades sociales, son carne de rechazo y solo 1 de cada 1.000 acepta quedar con ellos.
> 
> Solo los más “alfa” son los que follan hasta dejársela en carne viva, pero incluso hay excepciones: tengo un amigo que es mulato (mucho más blanco que negro), de madre catalana y padre africano. El chaval es 100% base cultural catalana y su genética combinada con el gimnasio le da un cuerpo de puto terminator. Pues tampoco tiene tanta suerte porque ya no está en la edad de follar a saco, sinó de establecerse y no encuentra ninguna, porque salvo las taradas, están TODAS pilladas. Si fuera cierto que hay mucha solterona mordiéndose las uñas y tomando pastillas, mi amigo haría años que estaría más que pillado.
> 
> Pero mira, me alegra saber que debo de ser un caso raro, porque a pesar de todos los años que llevo completamente fuera del mercado, estoy 100 veces mejor físicamente y psicológicamente que el 90% de los solteros de mi edad, que lloran, se lamen las heridas y no saben qué es un curl de bíceps, una barra z o una dominada.



El mercado, hace bastante que no estoy en ello pero sí lo veo, creo que está mal de un lado y de otro y, sinceramente, se ve más raro, por lo menos en mi zona, un tío soltero que una tía, de la edad que sea. Sencillamente porque hay muchas más mujeres y cada vez más de 'buen ver' y muy seguras, así que el que está solo donde vivo, si no es porque va de Casanova y con pasta, raro raro ...
Pero bueno, que cada cual se consuela como quiere. Locas también las hay, claro...y locos.

Felicidades, en serio, por tantos años de relación si es buena. Hoy en día no es tampoco de lo más común, salvo en generaciones más mayores.

También he visto mucho que la mentalidad y la forma de tomarse las relaciones, varía bastante según zona geográfica, en España.


----------



## Mentalharm (28 Feb 2021)

Seremos unos amargados por ser unos rechazados sociales pero las causantes de ése rechazo recibirán la misma ostia expansiva con efectos retroactivos, más tarde que pronto.


----------



## nelsoncito (28 Feb 2021)

Mint8 dijo:


> El mercado, hace bastante que no estoy en ello pero sí lo veo, creo que está mal de un lado y de otro y, sinceramente, se ve más raro, por lo menos en mi zona, un tío soltero que una tía, de la edad que sea. Sencillamente porque hay muchas más mujeres y cada vez más de 'buen ver' y muy seguras, así que el que está solo donde vivo, si no es porque va de Casanova y con pasta, raro raro ...
> Pero bueno, que cada cual se consuela como quiere. Locas también las hay, claro...y locos.
> 
> Felicidades, en serio, por tantos años de relación si es buena. Hoy en día no es tampoco de lo más común, salvo en generaciones más mayores.
> ...



Solo pías gilipolleces.


----------



## Nico (28 Feb 2021)

Culozilla dijo:


> *tengo un amigo* que es mulato y su genética combinada con el gimnasio *le da un cuerpo de puto terminator*.
> 
> Pero mira, me alegra saber que debo de ser un caso raro, porque a pesar de todos los años que llevo completamente fuera del mercado, e*stoy 100 veces mejor físicamente y psicológicamente que el 90% de los solteros de mi edad y no saben qué es un curl de bíceps, una barra z o una dominada.*



gay con ganas de salir del closet detected... 









Va en chiste Culozilla. La dejaste al lado de la portería para empujarla con el pié y meter el gol


----------



## Kovaliov (28 Feb 2021)

Los anticonceptivos y el aborto alteran de manera tan radical la sexualidad femenina que el resultado no puede ser más que está sociedad enferma, aberrante e insana cuyo único destino es la desaparición en medio de horrores que no alcanzamos ni a imaginar.

Los pueblos más sanos nos masacrarán sin piedad y nadie luchará por nosotros.

Cada día se lee una aberración mayor que la anterior. Por ejemplo hoy, el que se considere un gran avance el que un transexual masacre con drones a civiles inocentes por orden del abuelito bondadoso Biden.

No podemos ser más degenerados. Cuanto antes sucumbamos, menos sufrimiento porque la nueva normalidad ha llegado para quedarse.


----------



## _ZZ_ (1 Mar 2021)

He leído por aquí que ese artículo se aplica solo a mujeres muy exitosas en el mundo anglosajón, pero eso es un error.

El bombardeo mediático de la cultura EEUU, que la izquierda española va comprando por fascículos, con medio año de retraso, es imparable. Cualquier pulmonía que se inventan los niños pijos feministas de Harvard o cualquier universidad pija californiana, lo copian punto por punto X meses después nuestros medios y políticos patrios.

Con semejante lavado de cerebro de TV, redes sociales USA, Netflix, Hollywood... es absolutamente imposible que no permee a nuestras sociedad.

Y mucha pringada de clase media no tiene ni idea de qué es lo que le falla, por qué es infeliz, pero son la postal de lo que os comento.

Es compartir mesa con mujeres, no por gusto sino porque vas con tu pareja y sus amigas... y cuando pasa el rato te haces invisible, como si no estuvieras, y entonces se empieza a ver un panorama que es desolador. Solo hablan de hombres y no tienen ni idea de por donde van los tiros.

La verdad que el futuro de la sociedad es desesperanzador. Los que hemos vivido la verdadera masculinidad tóxica, pensamos cuando creciéramos que las cosas iban a ser de otra manera.... Una pena de oportunidad perdida.


----------



## Kovaliov (1 Mar 2021)

_ZZ_ dijo:


> He leído por aquí que ese artículo se aplica solo a mujeres muy exitosas en el mundo anglosajón, pero eso es un error.
> 
> El bombardeo mediático de la cultura EEUU, que la izquierda española va comprando por fascículos, con medio año de retraso, es imparable. Cualquier pulmonía que se inventan los niños pijos feministas de Harvard o cualquier universidad pija californiana, lo copian punto por punto X meses después nuestros medios y políticos patrios.
> 
> ...



Así es. Yo conocí ese machismo, autoritarismo y verdadera tiranía en las postrimerías del franquismo y viví siempre luchando contra ella. Lo padecí en la familia, en el colegio, en los trabajos, todos llenos de pequeños dictadores y tiranos sin escrúpulos en amagarte la vida y hasta jodértela para siempre, como hicieron conmigo, por absolutamente nada más que quedar por encima de ti. Y luché, siempre en el seno de la izquierda, porque todo eso cambiara, en la esperanza que vería unas relaciones serias e igualitarias con las mujeres, intentando hablar y comportarme con ellas en plano de igualdad.

Pues bien, no ha ocurrido nada de eso. He conocido a chantajistas, revanchistas y tiranas a patadas. Con las mismas actitudes que los fascistas que me amargaron la juventud o peores, porque no tenían escrúpulos en usar el ventajismo que el espíritu de los tiempos les ofrece y son maestras en actuar a traición mientras te tratan con sonrisas y halagos . He tenido la desgracia de trabajar en un sector donde las mujeres son inmensa mayoría, y no necesito ser yo el que diga que convierten cualquier equipo en un infierno; ellas mismas te dirán que es insufrible trabajar con mujeres y que prefieren a los hombres. El daño que hacen a la organización es incalculable.

Ahora ya no hay nada qué hacer. El poder político que han alcanzado las fanáticas que vemos todos los días en los medios no tendrá reversión. Las consecuencias sociales de toda esta insanía serán el fin de nuestra civilización


----------



## Joaquim (8 Abr 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> Racionalizais demasiado las relaciones, cuanto menos importancia le deis mejor, pues vienen solas.
> 
> A no ser que seáis unos betazos, mgtow, incels y todas esas tonterías anglos.



No, si de venir vienen, el tema está en con que intención vienen, y lo hacen buscando su propio beneficio, que la inmensa mayoría de veces respresenta nuestro perjuicio; por eso hay que "racionalizar", osease, usar la cabeza y verlas venir.


----------



## bladu (8 Abr 2021)

Mentalharm dijo:


> Seremos unos amargados por ser unos rechazados sociales pero las causantes de ése rechazo recibirán la misma ostia expansiva con efectos retroactivos, más tarde que pronto.




Pues si . Todos aquellos solter@s de los se ríen los casados también tienen un arma destructiva que amenaza a la larga a la vida y futuro de un casado con o sin hijos . Y al devenir de un país. Y es que los solteros no tienen hijos. Y en este país en la que incluso la natalidad de los casados autóctonos está como está (Porqué no os engañéis la proporción más alta de hijos los tienen los inmigrantes) .

Cuanto menos hijos haya más se irá el país al garete porque ahora que importar a inmigrantes con lo cual pues entonces muchas cosas la inseguridad subirá.

No deseo mal a nadie faltaría más. Pero veo que mucho casado con o sin hijos mira por encima a la gente soltera como si fueran perdedores , con desprecio por haber tenido más suerte en la vida en temas de asuntos pareja ( gente que son para dar de comer aparte). Porque hay un factor importante de suerte o destino . Llamado como queráis.

Pero los hijos vuestros me importan tanto como os podrían importar a vosotros los míos. Y como a mí el resto de la gente Así que no miréis tanto por encima. Que esto es como Juan Palomo yo me lo guiso yo me lo como. Porque cuando luego vienen mal dadas y os divorciais o os han salido los hijos torcidos ya vais con la cabeza gacha y paso ligero sin querer hablar con nadie que os pregunté cómo os va.

Creo que se me entiende lo que quiero decir.


----------



## XRL (9 Abr 2021)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Tienes buena parte de razon.. *en el pasado*.
> 
> Yo ya tengo una edad y estoy fuera de este circo, asi que desde la perspectiva lejana he visto como el fontanero medio aseado, al que no hacian ni puto caso ninguna, se casaba con el orco tremebundo porque era la unica que le hacia caso y porque* habia un miedo atroz a quedarse soltero el y soltera ella*. El podia hacer su vida a base de putas cada sabado, bares y amigotes, malamente, pero *se le caia la casa encima, no sabia hacer ni un huevo, antes no habia casapapis, a los 25 como mucho, cada uno tenia su casa, habia que comprar piso, con novia o sin ella. Que para eso se tenia un trabajo, para hacerse hombre. Y un hombre se casa y tiene hijos, aunque sea con un orco.*
> 
> ...



 mis dieses


----------



## Roedr (9 Abr 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> Así es. Yo conocí ese machismo, autoritarismo y verdadera tiranía en las postrimerías del franquismo y viví siempre luchando contra ella. Lo padecí en la familia, en el colegio, en los trabajos, todos llenos de pequeños dictadores y tiranos sin escrúpulos en amagarte la vida y hasta jodértela para siempre, como hicieron conmigo, por absolutamente nada más que quedar por encima de ti. Y luché, siempre en el seno de la izquierda, porque todo eso cambiara, en la esperanza que vería unas relaciones serias e igualitarias con las mujeres, intentando hablar y comportarme con ellas en plano de igualdad.
> 
> Pues bien, no ha ocurrido nada de eso. He conocido a chantajistas, revanchistas y tiranas a patadas. Con las mismas actitudes que los fascistas que me amargaron la juventud o peores, porque no tenían escrúpulos en usar el ventajismo que el espíritu de los tiempos les ofrece y son maestras en actuar a traición mientras te tratan con sonrisas y halagos . He tenido la desgracia de trabajar en un sector donde las mujeres son inmensa mayoría, y no necesito ser yo el que diga que convierten cualquier equipo en un infierno; ellas mismas te dirán que es insufrible trabajar con mujeres y que prefieren a los hombres. El daño que hacen a la organización es incalculable.
> 
> Ahora ya no hay nada qué hacer. El poder político que han alcanzado las fanáticas que vemos todos los días en los medios no tendrá reversión. Las consecuencias sociales de toda esta insanía serán el fin de nuestra civilización



Pues tienes pocos motivos para quejarte. La causa del feminismo destructivo imperante es la izquierda, que gozosamente lo promueve por los votos que le reporta.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Abr 2021)

*La vida es todo eso que sucede fuera del ámbito laboral *, donde tú puedes disponer con libertad de tu tiempo y tener *control sobre tu entorno.*

Se entiende mejor en la forma de vida de los animales. no es lo mismo una cebra que vive libre en África con su grupo, que un burro que da vueltas a una noria , que finalmente acepta mansamente su destino al tener la comida disponible y no tener otra opción . Se acostumbra a su rutina porque los animales y las personas siempre queremos más de lo mismo . Nos asustan los cambios y la incertidumbre y pretendemos que la vida sea un impasse porque ya sabemos el desenlace provisional : LA RUTINA

POR ESO SE ACEPTA LA ESCLAVITUD LLAMADA TRABAJO.

Pero lo único constante en la vida es el cambio y es bueno aceptarlos y disfrutarlos porque todo lo que pasa en la vida es para bien.

– Es de sabios aceptar lo inevitable;
es de sabios modificar lo que pueda para bien ser cambiado;
es de sabios saber qué se debe aceptar y qué se puede modificar.
" no son los acontecimientos los que generan estados de ánimo ( estados emocionales ) sino la manera de interpretarlos
SI FUÉSEMOS CAPACES DE CAMBIAR NUESTROS ESQUEMAS MENTALES
SERÍAMOS CAPACES DE GENERAR NUEVOS ESTADOS EMOCIONALES MÁS REALISTAS. "

Pero no somos capaces , porque las estructuras mentales son algo físico como los datos de un disco duro de un ordenador, son conexiones neuronales imposibles de deshacer, a no ser que se haga una lobotomía . La única opción es REESCRIBIR POR ENCIMA, y simular una realidad nueva.
Un musulmán que haya nacido en Qatar, no dejará de ser musulmán, tampoco puedes borrar tu idioma materno

*aferrarse a 6 meses más de vida en la decrepitud de la ancianidad o una enfermedad terminal es absurdo cuando se ha perdido tanto tiempo de forma inútil cuando la vida merecía la pena ser vivida .*


----------



## Merrill (9 Abr 2021)

Bueno, como @Lemavos no ha pasado por aquí ya pongo yo el resumen del hilo:


----------



## Kovaliov (9 Abr 2021)

Roedr dijo:


> Pues tienes pocos motivos para quejarte. La causa del feminismo destructivo imperante es la izquierda, que gozosamente lo promueve por los votos que le reporta.





http://www.madrid.org/wleg_pub/secure/normativas/contenidoNormativa.jsf?opcion=VerHtml&nmnorma=3351&cdestado=P#no-back-button



Esta la hizo la amiga de los perfumes gratis.


----------



## XRL (9 Abr 2021)

fayser dijo:


> El artículo es interesante, pero realmente no sé de qué problema habla.
> 
> Que una mujer de 35 años con estudios, buen trabajo y buen físico se ponga selectiva me parece hasta normal. Eso sí, siempre debe tener presente que a lo mejor el alfa al que aspira prefiere menos estudios, menos trabajo pero el físico irrepetible que le da la juventud a una moza de 25 años. Pero es su puto problema, allá ella.
> 
> ...



 me descojono


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Abr 2021)

Es lo que pasa cuando fuerzas la realidad para que sea lo que TÚ CREES que debería ser y no LO QUE EN REALIDAD ES.

En este hilo hay un imbécil que dice se pasó toda su vida luchando por la igualdad entre hombres y mujeres que es algo así como confesar que está empeñado en que el agua no moje, pero ahora se queja de que todo el mundo se haya vuelto majara tras haberse dedicado durante décadas a corromper la realidad hasta convertirla en una farsa.

Es para troncharse si no fuese al final tan trágico.


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

Hippiedeplaya dijo:


> Yo el problema que le veo a olas mujeres en España es que son muy feas y que las guapas o sexys están pilladas o no me hacen ni puto caso.
> 
> Es decir, tías hay a cascoporro, pero no son capaces de provocar a un macho el mínimo esfuerzo, bien por falta de belleza o de inteligencia o virtudes.



Ayer mismo vi a una "niña" ¿14 años? o ago asi, con dos chavales de su edad. Era mas machorro ella que ellos.


----------



## Expat (9 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Ayer mismo vi a una "niña" ¿14 años? o ago asi, con dos chavales de su edad. Era mas machorro ella que ellos.



No me sorprende. Las mujeres son cada vez menos femeninas y los hombres parece que reniegan de su testosterona para encajar en este nuevo orden social.


----------



## eljusticiero (9 Abr 2021)

fayser dijo:


> El artículo es interesante, pero realmente no sé de qué problema habla.
> 
> Que una mujer de 35 años con estudios, buen trabajo y buen físico se ponga selectiva me parece hasta normal. Eso sí, siempre debe tener presente que a lo mejor el alfa al que aspira prefiere menos estudios, menos trabajo pero el físico irrepetible que le da la juventud a una moza de 25 años. Pero es su puto problema, allá ella.
> 
> ...



Brootal


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Pues si . Todos aquellos solter@s de los se ríen los casados también tienen un arma destructiva que amenaza a la larga a la vida y futuro de un casado con o sin hijos . Y al devenir de un país. Y es que los solteros no tienen hijos. Y en este país en la que incluso la natalidad de los casados autóctonos está como está (Porqué no os engañéis la proporción más alta de hijos los tienen los inmigrantes) .
> 
> Cuanto menos hijos haya más se irá el país al garete porque ahora que importar a inmigrantes con lo cual pues entonces muchas cosas la inseguridad subirá.
> 
> ...



No se que gilipolleces te inventas. ¿mira por encima del hombro? ¿fracasados? Usted se lo dice todo.

Simplemente son vidas diferentes, no pasa mas. 

Los casados veo que vivimos en zonas mas residenciales y protegidas, al menos en mi entorno, lejos de esos riesgos que usted nombra. 

El pais no se va al garete, se va al garete tus zonas de ocio de soltero. Quedo con otras familias con hijos en mi parcela o en la suya o pasemaos por nuestras zonas residenciales o zonas deportivas privadas.

Llegas a una edad y si te sientes mal, te mareas, se tuerces un tobillo en casa, te cuesta respìrar, te da un jamacuco de lo que sea, tienes a tu mujer e hijos para que llamen a urgencias.

Te puedes divorciar y que te arruine una visillera o partir habas normal . Pueden pasar mcuhas cosas, pero no veo que se mire por encima del hombro a los solteros

ellos tienen sus pros y sus contras (los solteros) , pero en general, nos la suda , no por nada, los hijos absorben mucho tiempo y estamos a lo nuestro.

Si se fija usted, hay ciudades/pueblos dormitorio donde nos juntamos con la mayor natalidad de esas zonas, incluidas las ciudades. Tenemos nuestras mini ciudades de ciudadanos que usted diria "a la antigua". Fa milias el fin de semana por doquier, con sus larvas paseando en bici, los carritos, parques llenos, mientras en las ciudades teneis los latin king y abuelos mirando obras.

Zonas, donde ya no hay terrenos donde contruir y no caben mas vecinos..........

Ni hombros, ni espaldas. Cada cual elige lo que quiere. A mi me la suda la natalidad general, mientras en mi rincon del mundo tengo lo que quiero. Zonas donde lo normal es lo mio y los niños se emparejan y siguen el ciclo.

saludos


----------



## fruster (9 Abr 2021)

> Escuchamos interminables quejas de mujeres sobre la falta de buenos hombres.



De estos hay a paladas, a capazos, para aburrir, pero ellas los prefieren malotes (y en españa cuanto mas malotes y maltratadores, mejor, los buenos hombres no las hacen reir).

Despues, es que no hay buena mujeres: o feministas recalcitrantes, o feministas pero paga el hombre, o vividoras del hombre, o traumadas de relacines anteriores (con los malotes)....

Los hombres somos terriblemente simples para eleigr pareja, y mas hoy en dia en el que papo esta sobrevalorado.


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


> Brootal



fayser dijo:
_*El artículo es interesante, pero realmente no sé de qué problema habla.

Que una mujer de 35 años con estudios, buen trabajo y buen físico se ponga selectiva me parece hasta normal. Eso sí, siempre debe tener presente que a lo mejor el alfa al que aspira prefiere menos estudios, menos trabajo pero el físico irrepetible que le da la juventud a una moza de 25 años. Pero es su puto problema, allá ella.

El problema, al menos en España, es que tenemos mujeres de 35 años sin estudios, con un trabajo de mierda, paticortas, gordas y bigotudas que se ponen selectivas hasta con los alfa. Y como no les funciona, les entra un ramalazo feminazi para proyectar su resentimiento queriendo meternos a todos en la cárcel, aparte de llenar el país de gatos y acabar con las existencias de ansiolíticos. Y eso sí es un puto problema, porque es como un ejército de orcos saliendo por la puerta de Mordor.

A ver cuándo hacen un artículo que se titule "Gordas, paticortas y bigos, el drama del siglo XXI".*_


No hace mucho, se cabreo una forera conmigo y me llamo pederasta por informarle, que las mujeres fisicamente desde los 16 a los 25 tienen el mejor cuerpo y que de ahi en adelante nada de nada, salvo algun excepcion machacada a gimnasio, pero que ni aun asi.

No veas la pataleta que pilló por decirle la verdad.

No creo que ningun "alfa" se lie con una de 35 en serio. Para eso se pilla una chortina de 20 sin estudios ni nada pero que no de por culo y que le digan misa mientras se la empotra y le cuida los niños


----------



## fruster (9 Abr 2021)

> spaña de una manera que de momento la mayoría de tíos que tiene los 40 se están hinchando si están solteros con tías de a fuera. O desesperadas.



 pues yo no...


----------



## bladu (9 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> No se que gilipolleces te inventas. ¿mira por encima del hombro? ¿fracasados? Usted se lo dice todo.
> 
> Simplemente son vidas diferentes, no pasa mas.
> 
> ...





Para gilipolleces las generalidades que usted escribe. A no ser que usted conozca todos los casados del pais, y haya intercambiado opiniones al respecto. Que usted no mire por encima, pues vale ( de ser cierto lo que usted diga, porque con la soberbia con que escribe, mire que me cuesta creeerlo), pero hay mucha mas gente casada que usted. Y hay de todo en la viña del Señor


----------



## fruster (9 Abr 2021)

spain is diferent...

En españa todo viene tarde: la edad de terminar de estudiar (nunca es suficiente), la edad de emanciparse (nunca tienes recursos econmicos y estabilidad laboral)... la edad de tener novio serio... la edad de casarte con el tonto de turno....

en otros paises tienen hijos antes de los 30, se casan a los 33 y se van de casa a los 18... hablo de europa, no de paraguay... España es mal lugar para trabajar, para tener parejas (mujeres hiper exigentes)... 

Logros del feminismo español


----------



## fruster (9 Abr 2021)

hace no mucho tontee con una y le dije que cuando me invitaba a un viaje, y me dijo que ella invita pero que yo pago. Le dije que soy muy moderno y que no importa que pague ella el viaje... me envio un audio diciendo que para eso es super machista, que el hombre tiene que mostrar interes y pagar... le dije que a mi no me importaria hacer la comida, limpiar la casa, ir al gym para estar siempre cañon y al llegar a casa masaje en las pantorillas y empotramiento casi todas las noches.... es la teoria del seeHorse, los hombres mejor en casa porque NO ESTAMOS HECHOS PARA EL MUNDO DE LA EMPRESA ACTUAL. Y dijo que no, que ella mejor en casa (no dijo nada de las condiciones de la casa ni de cocinar ni nada) y yo trabajara...

la realidad es que ellas son las que tienen que trabajar [teoeria seahorse, o caballo de mar]. Los hombres no estamos preparados para la empresa actual. Hacen falta un monton de capacidades para las que biologicamente no estamos diseñados y si las mujeres: trabajo en equipo, empatia, inteligencia emocional,.. esto requiere actuvar muchas partes del cerebro a la vez y los hombres no funcionamos asi. Somos monotarea, enfocados, de ahi que los muchos hombres, y muy pocas mujeres, pero las hay, llegan a la maestria en areas que requieren mucha mucha focalizacion, y saber pasar de un pensamiento a algo real, como la escutura, la pintura, la arquitectura o la progrmacion que, ademas, requieren de trabajo en solitario.

obviamente, no voy a dejar de hablarle pq la chica me cae bien y siempre puede haber un pinchito de amigos, esta buena y es inteligente, pero mirad por donde sale, pero como pareja, con ese pensamiento, cuanto mas lejos mejor.


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Para gilipolleces las generalidades que usted escribe. A no ser que usted conozca todos los casados del pais, y haya intercambiado opiniones al respecto. Que usted no mire por encima, pues vale ( de ser cierto lo que usted diga, porque con la soberbia con que escribe, mire que me cuesta creeerlo), pero hay mucha mas gente casada que usted. Y hay de todo en la viña del Señor



En mi caso, ni miro por encima del hombro ni por debajo. Simplemente, he tenido que leerle a usted, para plantearme por primera vez a mis casi 50 y con hijos ya algo mayores, lo que usted me dice.

Simplemente veo que son vidas diferentes, con sus pros y sus contras. "creo" que soltero me hubiera aburrido , aunque hubiera hecho otras cosas que casado no he podido , por las logicas cargas familiares. Casado estas mas atado y con mas responsabilidad. Soltero mandas al jefe a la mierda, te buscas otro curro y si vas a peor es cosa tuya, no arrastras a la mujer y los hijos. Tiene otros beneficios, como llegar a casa y disfrutar de esa familia que tanta guerra da, pero que te cuida en los momentos dificiles.

Si he pecado de soberbio, lo siento, pero me jode ese generalismo de los "casados". Casados somos muhcos y te aseguro, que la vida de los solteros, no me interesa. Como no me interesa, no la miro de ninguna manera. Que les vaya bien, la vida son dos dias. Que disfruten mucho de su eleccion.

saludos


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

fruster dijo:


> spain is diferent...
> 
> En españa todo viene tarde: la edad de terminar de estudiar (nunca es suficiente), la edad de emanciparse (nunca tienes recursos econmicos y estabilidad laboral)... la edad de tener novio serio... la edad de casarte con el tonto de turno....
> 
> ...



Lo he dicho MIL veces y con esta sera la 1001. Mi chaval mayor tiene su habitacion, con terraza su mesa sus 4 sillas su sombrilla . Su WC para el , su ducha, su cagadero, su lavabo. Tiene su PS5, su tele de 40 pulgadas, su movil, su tablet, su madre que lo mima, su padre al que tiene que aguantarle lo tipico de los estudios etc etc.

Lo que viene a ser una tipica habitacion de hotel con todo. Comida , ropa ....... dinero para salir.

No te digo que me lo mejores, solo que me lo iguales

¿para que cojones se va a ir?¿para que cojones va a dejar de estudiar?

Cuando viviamos en pisos de 80 metros, en literas con tu hermano/os, en una habitacion, sin television ordenador ni consola un baño para 4 o 5 etc etc sales escopeteado.

En otros paises vivir con tus padres es una AMARGURA y por eso se piran a los 18. Aqui estan a cuerpo de rey y se van a la terraza con sus padres a tomar la caña, solecito y playuqui

nada que ver


----------



## Expat (9 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> En otros paises vivir con tus padres es una AMARGURA y por eso se piran a los 18. Aqui estan a cuerpo de rey y se van a la terraza con sus padres a tomar la caña, solecito y playuqui
> 
> nada que ver



¿Eso de dónde lo has sacado? Se piran a los 18 porque son sociedades donde a la gente se le educa con el objetivo de que sean personas independientes y se valgan por sí mismos lo antes posible. Desde niños saben que cuando cumplan la mayoría de edad la cumplen con todas las consecuencias. Nada que ver con que se lleven bien o mal con los padres, o con que sean unos amargados.

Y por cierto, tu caso no es generalizable pues no conozco ningún joven a quien sus padres les ofrezcan todas las comodidades que tiene tu hijo, aunque debo decir que no soy de clase alta.


----------



## XRL (9 Abr 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


>



joder que demigrancia,cada vez que lo veo me parto la caja


----------



## Furymundo (9 Abr 2021)

XRL dijo:


> joder que demigrancia,cada vez que lo veo me parto la caja



Es horrible 

Demigrancia extrema


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

Expat dijo:


> ¿Eso de dónde lo has sacado? Se piran a los 18 porque son sociedades donde a la gente se le educa con el objetivo de que sean personas independientes y se valgan por sí mismos lo antes posible. Desde niños saben que cuando cumplan la mayoría de edad la cumplen con todas las consecuencias. Nada que ver con que se lleven bien o mal con los padres, o con que sean unos amargados.
> 
> Y por cierto, tu caso no es generalizable pues no conozco ningún joven a quien sus padres les ofrezcan todas las comodidades que tiene tu hijo, aunque debo decir que no soy de clase alta.



¿alta?

Casi todas las casas tiene un hijo o dos como norma general. Estos hijos al menos, tienen su habitacion con ordenador, play, televison . Unos tendran la play 5 otros la 4 otros la play 2, pero todos disponen de unas comodidades que yo mismo no tenia de pequeño.

Por eso españa es envidia del mundo en como se vive. Aqui se vive y en el resto de paises se sobrevive.


----------



## fruster (9 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Lo he dicho MIL veces y con esta sera la 1001. Mi chaval mayor tiene su habitacion, con terraza su mesa sus 4 sillas su sombrilla . Su WC para el , su ducha, su cagadero, su lavabo. Tiene su PS5, su tele de 40 pulgadas, su movil, su tablet, su madre que lo mima, su padre al que tiene que aguantarle lo tipico de los estudios etc etc.
> 
> Lo que viene a ser una tipica habitacion de hotel con todo. Comida , ropa ....... dinero para salir.
> 
> ...



SUPONGO QUE UN 50% DE DESEMPLEO JUVENIL , OJO QUE ESTO ES MENORES DE 30, NO TIENE NADA QUE VER...

Y el que cumple 31 no obtiene un empleo por arte de magia... el desempleo real en españa sabemos que es del 30% o mas...


----------



## snoopi (9 Abr 2021)

fruster dijo:


> SUPONGO QUE UN 50% DE DESEMPLEO JUVENIL , OJO QUE ESTO ES MENORES DE 30, NO TIENE NADA QUE VER...
> 
> Y el que cumple 31 no obtiene un empleo por arte de magia... el desempleo real en españa sabemos que es del 30% o mas...



No trabajan por que no tienen necesidad de hacerlo

Va todo relacionado. Mira como los panchos salen zumbando de casa para no vivir 20 en el piso y curran en Globo si hace falta


----------



## Roedr (9 Abr 2021)

Kovaliov dijo:


> http://www.madrid.org/wleg_pub/secure/normativas/contenidoNormativa.jsf?opcion=VerHtml&nmnorma=3351&cdestado=P#no-back-button
> 
> 
> 
> Esta la hizo la amiga de los perfumes gratis.



Ya, sí no hace falta que me des pruebas. La amiga de lo ajeno era/es una reputada feminazi. Ya me dirás tú, sin privilegios de género si esta pájara habría llegado a presidenta de la CAM. 

Creo que te olvidas del esquema general, que es así: izda. falta de principios sólidos se hace con causas de fácil venta, feminismo, ecología, eutanasia, etc. y luego la derecha, acomplejada por la izda. desde hace ya más de un siglo, dice que muy mal pero al final termina aceptando las cretineces de la izda. El principio motor de todos los desvaríos sociales están en la izda.


----------



## reconvertido (10 Abr 2021)

snoopi dijo:


> Lo he dicho MIL veces y con esta sera la 1001. Mi chaval mayor tiene su habitacion, con terraza su mesa sus 4 sillas su sombrilla . Su WC para el , su ducha, su cagadero, su lavabo. Tiene su PS5, su tele de 40 pulgadas, su movil, su tablet, su madre que lo mima, su padre al que tiene que aguantarle lo tipico de los estudios etc etc.
> 
> Lo que viene a ser una tipica habitacion de hotel con todo. Comida , ropa ....... dinero para salir.
> 
> ...



Te sorprenderá, pero no todos viven como tu hijo y aún así viven con los padres.


----------



## mariodi (11 Abr 2021)

Orífero dijo:


> No sé en qué países pasará eso que cuenta el artículo. En España no, desde luego. Aquí tenemos a los hombres más jodidamente SUBNORMALES del universo, y una tarada de 65 años puede encontrar a un hombre de 30 en alguna aplicación de mierda de ésas y tirárselo.
> Por supuesto, España está acabada, muerta y enterrada. Pero todo ese yolovalguismo de las mujeres está claro que ha sido sabiamente fomentado por el sionismo destructor de civilizaciones. Y se ha demostrado que somos una raza de mierda, porque la inmensa mayoría de los hombres, con su comportamiento, lo ha secundado todo.
> 
> A mí ya me la suda todo. No he esperado nunca, ni espero, ni esperaré absolutamente nada bueno de las bigtudas españolas. Que oye, seguro que no soy mejor que ellas y tampoco me merezco nada bueno. Pero a mis años, puedo decir que de los males, sufro el menor. Peor hubiera sido que me hubieran prestado atención. Con lo imbécil que era de joven, alguna me hubiese cazado y ahora estaría durmiendo debajo de un puente, víctima de alguna de esas ratas en el peor de los casos. Y en el mejor, aguantando su presencia desagradable y mórbida todos los días, mientras se preguntase por qué tiene que conformarse conmigo, con la mierda que soy y lo que ella vale, cosa que le generaría un odio hacia mí que podría acabar... Conmigo durmiendo debajo de un puente.




oye tio! es espectacular eso que has escrito! Es increible!! Lo has bordado!!


----------



## Kalikatres (13 Abr 2021)

Zaylon dijo:


> Why women lose the dating game
> 
> *RECOMIENDO LEERLO DE ENTERO, RESUME LAS RELACIONES ENTRE LOS HOMBRES Y LAS MUJERES EN ESTE SIGLO*
> 
> ...



Real como la vida misma, doy fe en mi familia con muchas personas del sexo femenino.
Muy fuerte!


----------

